# Favourite MAC pink lipstick?



## geeko (Apr 9, 2007)

What's your fav Mac pink lipstick? Can be any kind of pink...fuschia pink, rose pink, bubblegum pink etc. Pls kindly state your MAC coloring if possible as well. 

I'm an NC20 and i love Lovelorn lipstick (lustre). It's so smooth on my lips and it doesn't not dry my lips out

here's a pic of my lips with lovelorn (no gloss added)


----------



## amoona (Apr 9, 2007)

NC40 and I am obsessed with Girl About Town.


----------



## bottleblack (Apr 9, 2007)

Angel over Pink Maribu (that's right, must be in this combo!) - I'm NC20


----------



## a914butterfly (Apr 9, 2007)

i dont know my color ( i use hyper real liquid foundation in NC200 if that helps) i'm in love with Lingerie, Punkin, Fun Fun, snob, and Real Doll. (i cant choose a favorate - i love them all!!) 
This isnt MAC, but i also love Lancome Proenza Pink lipstick.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Apr 9, 2007)

*WOW...*_*

I just realized that I've only tried a couple of 'pinks' from MAC's lipstick line..I feel pathetic*_:roll:
_* 
However, I truly do L
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




VE Pink Maribu, and believe that even *if* I've tried all of the pinks in the line, I'd still probably go with Pink Maribu; perfect color, perfect frosty texture...not too much, but juuuust enough pizazz...LOVE the stuff!

On that note, I'll have to start trying som'more of their 'sticks!!  I'll first try the ones rec'd in this thread....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_


----------



## Aerynna (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm NW20 and LOVE Sequin.  I know some people call this plum rather than pink, but to me it's a plummy pink- LOL.  I also love Rocking Chick.  Twig is nice for a professional or neutral look.


----------



## lilviolingrrl (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm lighter than an NC15 and my favorite MAC pinks are...

-Blow lipstick (which I'm wearing in my Specktra icon!)
-Polish Me Pink lip varnish (the FIRST MAC item I've actually CONTEMPLATED buying a back up of!)
-Moxie lipstick
-Pink Poodle (lipstick and lipglass)
-Malibu Barbie ligplass on top of Rocking Chick lipstick (mmm!)
-Zandra lipstick

I really want to try 15 Minutes too. Good post.


----------



## ledonatella (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm NW20 amd I love Sweetie, Pink Maribu, and Pink Poodle lipglass the best!


----------



## midgetfury74 (Apr 9, 2007)

Fave is Pink Maribu with La La Libertine


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Apr 9, 2007)

NW15, and favorites are: 

Fabby
Pink Maribu 
Danse


----------



## electrostars (Apr 9, 2007)

nw20ish and mauvellous! with little vi lustreglass is pretty hot.
i love euroflash too.


----------



## MAChostage (Apr 9, 2007)

Lovemate (l/e, of course)


----------



## Cdjax (Apr 9, 2007)

My favorite MAC pinks are Creme de la Femme, Sweetie, Bombshell, and Pink Packed


----------



## cosmo_girl (Apr 9, 2007)

NC25
My faves are Impassioned, Pink Packed, Girl about Town, Bombshell, Dance, Chatterbox, Sweetie, Cosmo, and Pink Nouveau


----------



## mistella (Apr 9, 2007)

Lovelorn, Snob, Pretty Please


----------



## ..kels* (Apr 9, 2007)

rocking chick
bombshell


----------



## AriannaErin (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm a NC25 and my favorite pinks would be Angel, Bombshell and Sweetie. I'm also really into Scanty lately too, but it's a little more mauvey...


----------



## stellarx1587 (Apr 9, 2007)

I love Bombshell, Bunny Pink, and Sandy B.

I'm an NC40... =)


----------



## lara (Apr 10, 2007)

Bombshell and Politely Pink.


----------



## geeko (Apr 10, 2007)

hmm...i have to check out bombshell the next time i'm at the counter.


----------



## divaster (Apr 10, 2007)

NW20 

Pervette 
Sweet and Single


----------



## pixi (Apr 10, 2007)

im paler than nw15 and i LOVE girl about town!


----------



## Showgirl (Apr 10, 2007)

NW20, and I'm digging most:-

- Impassioned
- Lustering

- They're actually very similar peachy pinks, but "Lustering" is a sheer "daytime" version of the bright wonderful uber-girliness that is "Impassioned".

I also love "Flashtronic" (LE I think: lustre bubblegum hot pink, for me this SLIGHTLY gets the edge over "Girl About Town"), Skew (natural mauvey pink) and "Bombshell" for pale sparkliness.


I TOTALLY want Lovelorn now too, though


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Apr 10, 2007)

NW45 and Girl About Town rocks!!


----------



## little teaser (Apr 10, 2007)

my fav at the moment is festivity with silly girl and bombshell


----------



## JRPAGV (Apr 10, 2007)

Hug Me is probably my favorite.


----------



## Arabella (Apr 10, 2007)

I love Zandra, Snob, and Pink Maribu.


----------



## sharyn (Apr 10, 2007)

Lustering (but I like to mix it with a bit of Morning glory lustreglass)
Politely pink is also great


----------



## Jacq-i (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm nc30, and I love Bunny Pink and Bombshell!


----------



## KAIA (Apr 10, 2007)

*Bombshell lipstick
*Real doll lipstick
*Pink patina lip varnish


----------



## TM26 (Apr 10, 2007)

MAC En pointe lipglass
MAC Bountiful plushglass
Dior Alessandra Mauve 585 gloss show


----------



## lara (Apr 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *geeko* 

 
_hmm...i have to check out bombshell the next time i'm at the counter._

 




You can't go wrong with it!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw poo, a lot of these are le 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My favs are fun fun and style it up


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm NC30, and I love Plink, Politely Pink, and Classical. Classical is limited edition from the Danse Collection.


----------



## oddinary (Apr 11, 2007)

I like Sweetie, Angel and Real Doll. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bombshell is a bit drying for me... I don't realy like frosts. :S


----------



## kittykat69er (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned it yet... pink cabana!


----------



## geeko (Apr 11, 2007)

i have pink cabana....but it's kinda drying on me


----------



## Mixxi (Apr 19, 2007)

I usually wear red lippie but when I do wear pink lipstick I wear Rocking Chick <3. I'm paler than NW15.


----------



## bjorne_again (Apr 19, 2007)

what a loaded question! what kind of pink? lovelorn looks amazing on your gorgeous lips, i'm going to have to try it. I own... probably 20 pink lippies and my favourite PINKS are:

light pink:
Miss Ross, followed by Real Doll

Medium pink:
Bombshell & Pink Cabana

Hot Pink:
Pink Poodle


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 19, 2007)

pink cabana 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bombshell
rocking chick
aloof

and i'm NC40


----------



## madkitty (Apr 19, 2007)

nw25 and my favs are real doll, lovelorn, creme da le femme and profusion!


----------



## d_flawless (Apr 19, 2007)

i love chatterbox over body suit


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 20, 2007)

I am NW15 and the majority of my lippies are Pink!  My favs are:
-Plink
-Embraceable
-Bombshell
-Fresh Buzz
-Hue
-Rocking Chick
-Pink Cabana

I love them ALL!


----------



## styrch (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm NC15 and here's my list:

-Pink Maribu
-Bombshell
-Stroke of Lust


----------



## rosquared (Apr 20, 2007)

my only true pink mac l/s is bombshell.  i love it.  c4

my other pinky l/s are vgv and ramblin' rose


----------



## Potentially_me (Apr 20, 2007)

I love Plink, Hug Me, and the new STRANGE HYBRID lipstick, its soooooooooooooooooooooo nice and very wearable even for boys....xxxxxxxx


----------



## madamepink78 (Apr 29, 2007)

bombshell or rocking chic mixed with a lipglass


----------



## yeahwrite (May 5, 2007)

Chicaboom and Sweetie. My Chicaboom is getting pretty low and I don't have a backup...I'm going to be sooo sad when I finish it if I can't find something close!


----------



## tricky (May 5, 2007)

Sweetie and Heatherette! NC15/ 20 here.


----------



## xmamax (May 6, 2007)

I love Aloof. I am NC20.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (May 6, 2007)

Lovelorn <3


----------



## OliviaChristine (May 6, 2007)

I like Real Doll a whole lot, and I just fell in LOVE with the slimshine Kissable!


----------



## -.k a e l e y.- (May 6, 2007)

pink meringue ! it sooo nice [email protected]


----------



## rose4421 (May 17, 2007)

Wild 'Bout You
Rocking Chick
Pink Maribu
Viva Glam IV


----------



## melliquor (May 17, 2007)

I only have a few pink lippies and I like them all but wouldn't call it my fav.  I love pink l/g though.  I have tons of those.  

I will def have a look at Bombshell and Lovelorn tomorrow.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (May 17, 2007)

*~*Sweetie*~*


----------



## mac.lovers (May 19, 2007)

Real Doll


----------



## Jillipede (May 19, 2007)

C2 here and I like:
Fun Fun
Syrup
Girl about Town
Viva Glam II
Pink Poodle l/g


----------



## iraf13 (May 19, 2007)

i'm NW15 and my latest crush is "Kissble" slimshine.


----------



## shootergirlnc (May 20, 2007)

At the moment, I'm loving Bunny Pink, Real Doll, Fun Fun, and Malibu barbie l/g


----------



## clwkerric (May 21, 2007)

I really like Strange Hybrid!


----------



## effloresce_ (May 31, 2007)

Pink Cabana (coral-pink)
Chicaboom (nude-pink)
Danse (pink-plum)
Flowerplay (sheer bright pink)
Pervette (nude-pink-purple)
Scanty (true neutral pink)


----------



## ArabianBeauty (Jun 1, 2007)

NW30/35

My favorite pinks at the moment are: Lustering & Bombshell

I don't have many pink lipsticks.


----------



## sakura88 (Jun 2, 2007)

Viva Glam V l/s
Real Doll l/s
Rocking Chick l/s


----------



## tricky (Jun 2, 2007)

I have Rocking Chick and I've never worn it, I think I should break it out tomorrow.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 2, 2007)

I am a NC15 and I love bombshell, Madame B (disc), and Aloof.


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 3, 2007)

Without a doubt Curiositease, Sweet & Single, Strange Hybrid then maybe Captive. I bought Ramblin Rose and was immediately sorry - it goes orange on my lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ETA - I dont wear MAC powder/foundation but I am an Ivory Beige in all other brands.


----------



## theleopardcake (Jun 5, 2007)

NC30- hug me HANDS DOWN!


----------



## miss_emc (Jun 5, 2007)

Lovelorn, Sweetie, Syrup, Bombshell, Snob, Impassioned and Moxie (Discontinued).


----------



## kashleigh80 (Jun 11, 2007)

Sweetie


----------



## TRUEFASHIONISTA (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stellarx1587* 

 
_I love Bombshell, Bunny Pink, and Sandy B.

I'm an NC40... =)_

 

I would say these three exactly! 

I am a NC42-NC43.


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Jun 13, 2007)

my fave is angel!


----------



## Randy Rose (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm an NW20 and I love Please Me, especially with Oyster Girl on top.

Of course, Girl About Town is crazy loads of fun.


----------



## User49 (Jun 17, 2007)

NW15 and my faves are pink nauveau and bombshell!


----------



## x__methodacting (Jul 25, 2007)

I just got Long Stem Rose Slimshine and I LOOOVE it!!!


----------



## JediFarfy (Jul 25, 2007)

I wear Cosmo a ton, but I do sooo love Overload (now a D/C color). Fast Play is also nice. Pink Cabana is nice, but doesn't show much on me. Pink Poodle is one of my favorite l/g!!!


----------



## flowerhead (Jul 28, 2007)

I own one pink lipstick - Danse, which is a glam silvery rose.


----------



## pumpkincraze (Jul 28, 2007)

Screenqueen is my fave, followed by Sweet & Single and Legendary Femme


----------



## suggrr (Jul 30, 2007)

Cosmo is my favorite pink, though I also love Giddy (which is d/c I think.)  I'm NW 15.


----------



## tiramisu (Aug 1, 2007)

oooh, I have a humoungus stash of pink lippees!!

long stem rose slimshine (perfect pink-rose pink)
Plink
Politely Pink

Hug Me, but that's more of a nude pink

those four I rotate between a lot!  I'm an NW20 BTW


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm NC15, my two favorites are Angel and Snob. I can't find better pinks than that for my pale face


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 1, 2007)

impassioned - i just love bright lipsticks!


----------



## miinx (Aug 1, 2007)

bombshell + pink poodle lipgloss. perfect barbie pink!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Aug 4, 2007)

IMPASSIONED. 

i know, right?


----------



## susanks1 (Aug 4, 2007)

Politely Pink


----------



## Violet* (Aug 12, 2007)

Bombshell, strange hybrid, and lustering are my favorite pinks.

I used to like fastplay but I haven't used it for months now.


----------



## cno64 (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm NW15; brunette; green eyes, and I love(in no particular order):

Impassioned(thought it was too coral for me at first, but now I love it)
Girl About Town(scary bright at first, but now I can't do without it)
Lovemate(my perfect rose)
Pink Maribu(almost too pale, so I don't wear it that much)
Viva Glam IV(very similar, on me, to Pink Maribu)
Rocking Chick(LOVE, LOVE, LOVE!)
Full Fuchsia(recent discovery)
Show Orchid(it's beautiful, but I have to apply it sheerly)
Pomposity(I bought three of these; the most ever of any lipstick)


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 27, 2007)

I love Viva Glam V.  I also love Cultured L/g... (if that is applicable)


----------



## AKsnoangel (Aug 28, 2007)

My favorites are definitely Lustering and Viva Glam V. I also have Bombshell and agree with other posts that it can be drying. Occassionally, I feel like the frosty pink can look a little...bad 80's. Coupled with Full For You Plushglass it looks pretty good though.

I'm blonde, blue eyes, NC25.


----------



## blindpassion (Aug 28, 2007)

NW15 - NW20,
Angel l/s, it's so beautiful!


----------



## lilchocolatema (Aug 29, 2007)

Delish is my favorite!!!


----------



## Babycakes (Sep 5, 2007)

My original fave was rebelrose,and lustering..now is vivacious,and rocking chick..they're all so wonderful <3 

I def.prefer the lustres though,they have the right amount of sheen + sparkle.


----------



## cno64 (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babycakes* 

 
_My original fave was rebelrose,and lustering..now is vivacious,and rocking chick..they're all so wonderful <3 

I def.prefer the lustres though,they have the right amount of sheen + sparkle._

 
Oddly enough, I love Rebelrose but don't like Vivacious, though they're fairly similar.
Vivacious just doesn't pack enough "punch" for me.
Two that definitely do are the pro shades Show Orchid and Full Fuchsia.
Those who love screamin' bright pinks should check those Amplified Cremes out.
But first don protective eyewear.


----------



## styrch (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm loving Bombshell right now. Also love Pink Maribu.


----------



## Deirdre (Sep 6, 2007)

I like Legendary Femme, Sweet and Single, and Giddy.

But my favorite of any lipstick is Embraceable.  Oh how I love you, let me count the ways.  It's always in my purse.


----------



## Lisa J (Sep 6, 2007)

I love Festivity, it's gorgeous!  To bad it was LE and I'm almost out


----------



## adela88 (Sep 13, 2007)

does anyone know the lightest pink shade mac's done?


----------



## cno64 (Sep 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *adela88* 

 
_does anyone know the lightest pink shade mac's done?_

 
These are both LE, and might be tricky to find, but my votes go to "Fun Fun" from Balloonacy and "Sweet & Single" from Barbie.


----------



## lara (Sep 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *adela88* 

 
_does anyone know the lightest pink shade mac's done?_

 
My vote is for Classical lipstick from Danse. I've swatched it previously in this thread.


----------



## kimmy (Sep 14, 2007)

i'm an nc25 and i really dig on lingerie l/s...15 minutes l/s isn't bad either.


----------



## misskeisha (Sep 27, 2007)

My favorite was and still is Pink Poodle.


----------



## Angelah (Sep 28, 2007)

Chatterbox :-D  It's one of those barbie-ish pinks that I like to rock with a smokey eye.  Whenever I wear it to work, I always sell multiple's of it!


----------



## matsubie (Feb 9, 2008)

*impassioned - i can't even start to explain how much i'm in love with this color right now. it's such a unique, retro color
*pink nouveau 
*chatterbox

i really want to try bombshell.


----------



## foomph (Feb 9, 2008)

Lovelorn!  

NC25


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Nov 19, 2008)

Girl About Town I Lovvvve It.


----------



## MelodyAngel (Nov 19, 2008)

Pomposity is my current fave.


----------



## Hilly (Nov 19, 2008)

Vivacious!


----------



## slepre (Nov 19, 2008)

snob! im a sucker for baby pinks!


----------



## user79 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nude pink: Hue

Baby pastel pink: 15 Minutes, Angel

Mid-tone pink: Chatterbox (used to be Bombshell but Chatterbox is nicer imo)

Hot fuchsia pink: Show Orchid


----------



## NatalieMT (Nov 19, 2008)

I am addicted to Show Orchid, I love myself some vibrant lips! Chatterbox and Hue are also gorgeous, warming to Lustering recently aswell.

New rose lips bags aswell colours are yum yum. <3


----------



## love2beach (Nov 20, 2008)

Probably Hush, but I haven't purchased in a LONG time!


----------



## michelle79 (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm a NC45 & my favorite is Steppin Out Dazzleglass.


----------



## tattoosofships (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm NW15 and I really like Impassioned!


----------



## Marion (Nov 21, 2008)

I don't have many pink lipsticks, but I really like my new Holiday Rose lips bag ones: To Swoon For and Romancin´. For a more nude pink I reach for my 3N.


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Nov 21, 2008)

I finally bought Girl About Town and LUV LUV LUV it.  My MUA told me my next one will be Show Orchid....


----------



## blowyourmind (Nov 22, 2008)

Cali Dreamin, Fun Fun, & Angel


----------



## animacani (Nov 22, 2008)

Chatterbox and pink plaid! <3


----------



## barbie.doll (Nov 29, 2008)

So far it's Pink Nouveau


----------



## darkishstar (Nov 29, 2008)

I love frosts, so my top two are:
Bombshell
Eden Rocks


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 29, 2008)

Chatterbox is my love


----------



## nanefy (Nov 29, 2008)

Im NW20 and I love Girl About Town.  Its extremely creamy and stays on all day with drying my lips, its amazing!!


----------



## Zoffe (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm NW15(or lighter) and I love Girl About Town and Pink Nouveau! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




They're both really creamy and have amazing color payoff


----------



## panda0410 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have way too many baby Pink lippies, but I cant seem to find one that looks just right on me? I prefer colours like Naked Paris and Lightly Ripe which I LOVE! 

Anyway for baby pinks, I rotate between the following ~

Cali Dreamin
Miss Ross
Long Stem Rose

I also bought the Rose lips from Adoring Carmine but havent had the chance to use them yet! I am in love with Romancin, cant wait to try!

Fuschia pinks - dont own any, although I like the look of Girl ABout Town I may pick it up next time. I have used Bright Fuschia pigment on lips with a clear gloss though and its utterly gorgeous!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 1, 2008)

I wear pink lips a lot, and my faves are Lovelorn and Plink!.
I have a few other pink lippies (Hollywood Nights, Melrose Mood, Impassioned, Girl About Town), but I'm not brave enough yet to wear them outside of the house.


----------



## 3773519 (Dec 1, 2008)

Brave is my fav pink lipstick...If this counts dervish lipliner as a lipstick and i love melrose mood but its not for my complexion. it makes me look like a crack head...but it does help when i whiten my teeth a bit.lol.


----------



## lkclora13 (Dec 10, 2008)

My favourite is captive


----------



## suncica1hinet (Dec 20, 2008)

Lollipop Loving


----------



## sweeteternity (Dec 21, 2008)

Hue is my fave, but I also love Lovelorn, Brave and Girl About Town!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Dec 21, 2008)

NW30 --snob, angel and kinda sexy w/big baby plushglass


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 21, 2008)

girl about town please.


----------



## Arisone (Dec 22, 2008)

I love Girl About Town! Also, Hollywood Nights which is just as vibrant as GAT.


----------



## pinktraits (Dec 22, 2008)

If Sandy B counts as a pink that is my all time fav, otherwise it'd definitely have to be a tie between Bombshell and Pomposity.
Honorary mentions would have to be Danse, Pink Manish l/g, Hollywood Nights, and Style Minx l/g (which looks great over Red She Said l/s by the way).


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 22, 2008)

I think I own most of MAC pink lipsticks.. My favorites at the moment are (NC20-25):

Chatterbox
Speed Dial
Fully Charged Pro Longwear
Speak Louder


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Dec 22, 2008)

Pink Poodle - bright
Cultured - light, barely there pink


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 22, 2008)

Politely Pink


----------



## minni4bebe (Dec 22, 2008)

I love angel and kinda sexy. I bought snob today and I'm in love!


----------



## genie707 (Dec 25, 2008)

Definitely GIRL ABOUT TOWN!


----------



## TwistedFaith (Dec 26, 2008)

Hug Me & Lightly Ripe


----------



## amber_j (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm an NC50. For an out and out pink it's got to be *Girl About Town* with Magenta l/l to deepen the colour a touch.


----------



## tokidokibaybee (Oct 23, 2010)

Mac colour crafted lipstick! I am so obsessed with that lipstick! Its a yellow based milky pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I haven't been able to find a dupe yet, if any of you ladies can recommend me on that would be great!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Oct 24, 2010)

tokidokibaybee said:


> Mac colour crafted lipstick! I am so obsessed with that lipstick! Its a yellow based milky pink
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	i love colour crafted too! and viva glam gaga, girl about town, and angel. am wanting to try pink noveau!


----------



## geeko (Oct 24, 2010)

Updated, in addition to lovelorn, I am also in love with creme cup, Hue and Please Me lipsticks


----------



## isabela19 (Oct 24, 2010)

I love Pink Plaid!!


----------



## cno64 (Oct 24, 2010)

ClaireAvril said:


> girl about town please.


	That's the very one that got me going on MAC lipsticks!
  	I love Girl About Town, Hollywood Nights, Lickable, Utterly Fun, Fashionably Fuchsia, Full Fuchsia, Rocking Chick, Fun 'N' Sexy, Impassioned, Show Orchid.
  	See a pattern here? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	A current favorite in this department is Pink Burst.
  	I love the shimmer, and I love how, though it's bright pink, it doesn't dominate your entire face.
  	It's so wonderful that I had to "share the love" by giving it to a friend, along with a Trimmed In Pink liner.
  	She wore it to church this morning, and I have to admit that I was inwardly congratulating myself on how great she looked. lol


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 24, 2010)

FiestyFemme said:


> I have a few other pink lippies (Hollywood Nights, Melrose Mood, Impassioned, Girl About Town), but I'm not brave enough yet to wear them outside of the house.



 	I still love Lovelorn, but not so much in love with Plink!. However, I do love Creme Cup now too. I wear it a lot.


----------



## xsuzyqx (Oct 24, 2010)

NW15 and mine are Plink!, Angel, and Bombshell.


----------



## juicycouture328 (Oct 24, 2010)

i used to love Smile before it got discontinued. it was my favorite MAC lipstick.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm NC30 I think. Maybe 25? Anyway, recently I've been in love with Chatterbox. It's such a great pink, I think.


----------



## lolcats (Oct 25, 2010)

I am NW15 and I love impassioned as a bright and viva glam gaga as an every day pink.


----------



## kittykit (Oct 25, 2010)

NC35, I love Viva Glam Gaga and Sweetie


----------



## Senoj (Oct 25, 2010)

It's Viva Glam Gaga, it's the perfect baby pink!


----------



## User38 (Oct 25, 2010)

Pink Nouveau for me


----------



## Caderas (Oct 28, 2010)

It's a tie between VG Gaga, Girl About Town, and Bombshell for me.

  	DC'd is Pink Packed!

  	I'm yet to find my perfect MAC bubblegum pink!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 28, 2010)

I would say Snob and Pink Nouveau tie on top for me, I'm NW25


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 5, 2010)

creme cup and snob have it from me!


----------



## jenii (Nov 10, 2010)

NW20, and my favorite is sadly one that was LE, so I have to use it sparingly: 40's Pink. It's a mattene.


----------



## Funtabulous (Nov 11, 2010)

NW25: Wow, I have tons of pink lipsticks, so this is a hard question for me to answer. I would say the one that I find myself always coming back to is *Angel*.

  	Some others worth mentioning:

  	- A Rose Romance: Just got this one from a user here. It reminds me a bit of angel but it is more moist, and has a golden sheen. I have worn it with Starlet Kiss lipglass (from yet another user here) and it's the perfect girly pink lip. Too bad it is limited edition.
  	- Snob: A tinge of lavender, paired with Docile lipglass (from Fabulous Felines) and I have a pinky-purple lip that is wearable and doesn't make me look dead
  	- Saint Germain: A little hard to pull off sometimes, I wear it when I want something a bit over the top. Looks great with a tan.

  	Others I have are Lazy Day(LE), Strayin'(LE), Politely Pink, VG Gaga, Girl About Town, Show Orchid, Lovelorn, Hue. Victorian(LE) probably qualifies too.

  	I don't really wear the dark pinks very often. Kind of a shame, really.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 11, 2010)

party mate and girl about town for me!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Nov 11, 2010)

NW20 here, I absolutely LOVE Impassioned. It looks so much better on me than Girl About Town.


----------



## Lovisa Olsson (Nov 16, 2012)

Impassionate, Pink  Novou, Playing Koi, toxic tale, scarlet ibis, MORANGE <3 Costa chic !!!.Aproching storm... pure zen... the list is LOOONG


----------



## liba (Nov 17, 2012)

Impassioned for perm. Quick Sizzle for recent LE and Holidazzle for an old LE that's still one of my favorites of all time!


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 17, 2012)

Offshoot, a great deep rose lipstick


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Nov 17, 2012)

Here are my faves Candy yum yum Pink Nouveau Pink Friday Saint Germaine stila caprice


----------



## Kaidan (Nov 17, 2012)

Pink Noveau (that Barbie pink)
  	Impassioned (that bright watermelon pink) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	Viva Glam Gaga (nice sheer pink)


----------



## reesesilverstar (Nov 18, 2012)

Viva glam VI SE for me


----------



## geeko (Nov 19, 2012)

Updated again... my favourite pink now is Candy Yum Yum!!!!! And Outrageously Fun (a Purplish pink lippie) and Impassioned


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Nov 19, 2012)

For neutrals I LOVE Prive and  for brights CYY of course, lol.


----------



## roop300 (Nov 24, 2012)

lovelorn
  	sweetie
  	fun fun

  	nc 40


----------



## roop300 (Nov 24, 2012)

cant forget lady gaga the first one


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 24, 2012)

I loved Scanty. Still wish it wasn't discontinued (and that I still had it... sigh). Almost got one recently thanks to a member, but it never made it to me.    One day I'll find it or something similar...  Other than that, the only MAC pink I own, which is a more neutral brownish-pink on me, is Viva Glam II. A go-to.  (Complexion = NARS Siberia.)


----------



## nattyngeorge (Nov 24, 2012)

I love Bombshell, Lovelorn and Creme Cup.


----------



## LBaby (Nov 24, 2012)

MOST DEF LADY GAGA COLLECTION !!


----------



## colormeblue (Jan 12, 2013)

Mine are Candy Yum Yum, Viva Glam Nicki, Girl about Town and Snob.


----------



## deanfour (Jan 12, 2013)

Candy Yum Yum, Pink Pigeon, Girl About Town, & Pink Nouveau


----------



## sadiebaby781 (Jan 12, 2013)

party parrot, pink pigeon, girl about town, and impassioned!


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 13, 2013)

Heroine, Quick Sizzle, Deeply Adored, and Absolute Power.


----------



## deanfour (Jan 13, 2013)

I also like Viva Glam Nicki as a stain and Viva Glam Nicki lipglass on top. It's really pretty that way.


----------



## B7uemo0n (Jan 14, 2013)

They 





LBaby said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]MOST DEF LADY GAGA COLLECTION !![/COLOR]


  Both gaga lippies are at my CCO in a set with a little bag!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 14, 2013)

Dear Diary!!!


----------



## pinkcrush (Jan 15, 2013)

Hard 2 pick just one... Impassioned, Snob, Blankety, Faux, Something New, Creme Cup, Hue


----------



## martiangurll (Jan 15, 2013)

*Pink Pigeon *for bubblegum pink
*CYY* for "in yo face" pink
*St. Germain* for pale, pastel pink
*Angel* for "around the way girl, not quite nude but pink", pink
*Outrageously Fun* for purpley pink
*Hollywood Nights* for matte, hot pink
*Mehr* for MLBB pink
*Lazy Day* for barely there, sheer pink
*Pervette* for frosty, porn lips pink
  	that should just about cover most pink moods


----------



## Mac4Megan (Jan 28, 2013)

Gaga 1: bright blue based baby pink Pink Plaid: love this for everyday Pink Nouveau: love!! Great bold pink that isn't over the top Night Blooming: have yet to wear it, seems more like a spring colour but I know I'm gonna go through the whole tube before fall Movie: best pinky red  NW15-20 for reference


----------



## mellyc11 (Jan 28, 2013)

For every day I loooove Lovelorn (lustre) or Please Me (matte)
	For a night time look my favourite is Impassioned(amplified) without a doubt
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but I have a strange feeling Betty Bright will be added to this list once I'm able to get my hands on it


----------



## sleepyeyedgirl (Jan 29, 2013)

Viva Glam Gaga, Phlox, and Budding Love!


----------



## Nikki Taylor (Jan 30, 2013)

Naughty Saute and Gaga 1


----------



## Dominique33 (Jan 30, 2013)

Offshoot
  	Haute Altitude
  	And others !


----------



## Kinakins (Feb 20, 2013)

NC/NW 15

  	Angel
  	Chatterbox
  	Creme Cup
  	Girl About Town
  	Pink Nouveau
  	Pink Plaid
  	Please Me (absolute favorite lipstick of all time)


----------



## deanfour (Feb 26, 2013)

Kinakins said:


> NC/NW 15  Angel Chatterbox Creme Cup Girl About Town Pink Nouveau Pink Plaid Please Me (absolute favorite lipstick of all time)


I am going to have to try Pink Plaid.


----------



## Parii27 (Feb 26, 2013)

nicki 1 & vivid imagination


----------



## ma146rina (Feb 26, 2013)

Otrageously Fun
  	Lovelorn
  	Snob
  	VGN1
  	Unfortunately St Germain it's not available here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dupe anyone??


----------



## MsMiranda (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm NW 10 and am obsessed with pinks!!

  	Everyday - Snob
  	Bright - Moxie or Candy Yum Yum

  	And lately I have been loving my Girl Next Door from Archie'sGirls!!!


----------



## martiangurll (Feb 27, 2013)

ma146rina said:


> Otrageously Fun
> Lovelorn
> Snob
> VGN1
> ...


	VG Gaga 1 is close


----------



## geeko (Feb 28, 2013)

Add on Saint germain <3 <3


----------



## kourt (May 12, 2013)

Hi  I'm new here so i don't know where else should i post this. But can anyone tell me which lipstick is this: http://wwwcdn.dailymakeover.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/140302185-cropped-proto-custom_14.jpg


----------



## crinkles (May 13, 2013)

Nw25 and its candy yum yum all the way x


----------



## LouGarner (May 15, 2013)

angel- my first pink lipstick
  	Haute Altitude- I had to get this pink.
	viva glam gaga-my boyfriend loves this pink
  	Otrageously Fun- when I want to be bold pink
  	Pink Nouveau- I just got pink
	Pink Plaid- my first matte pink
	Please Me- I just love this pink


----------



## Sojourner (May 15, 2013)

.....


----------



## mommyluvsmakeup (May 16, 2013)

I am NW20 and my favorite pink is Lustering.  I also love Grande Dame.  I have some swatches on my new site  www.mommylovesmakeup.com  if it helps.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 18, 2013)

I am obsessed with pinks. 
  	I don't have many so it is nice to see alot so I can try them out.

  	But my favs right now are Speak Louder, Pink Pearl Pop


----------



## Delial (May 24, 2013)

I love, love pinks (and reds as well... well actually I just love lipstick period)


  	On my NC50 skin:

  	Everyday 'boyfriend friendly' pinks : Fanfare and Bombshell

  	Belly dancing Pinks: Show Orchid and Girl about town (though Embrace Me will probably be added to that)

  	Bright Pinks - Electric Spring (Spring Forecast palette)and Dear diary

  	Cute/bubble gum pink -  St Germain on top of Fanfare (is my favourite way to where St Germain without looking like a clown) and Pink pigeon


----------



## JJJewels (May 24, 2013)

Chatterbox is my go-to everyday pink. Has been for a few years now. It's perfect with my NW15 skin, green eyes and already fairly pink lips.


----------



## nunnie115 (Jun 4, 2013)

My all time favorite pink is lazy day. I need another backup. Any one selling lol. Hilly woods nights is great also.  I recently feel inlove with embrace me,  My first ever Mac lipstick was Show orchid. I have too many pinks.


----------



## LouGarner (Jun 4, 2013)

Delial said:


> I love, love pinks (and reds as well... well actually I just love lipstick period)
> 
> 
> On my NC50 skin:
> ...


  	how do you wear girl about town. I just purchased that lippie and I am an NC50 as well. what liner do you use?


----------



## Yazmin (Jun 4, 2013)

Show Orchid is my new favorite pink lippie.  It's the first pink lipstick I can wear straight from the tube without having to manipulate it to make it work for me.


----------



## Delial (Jun 5, 2013)

LouGarner said:


> how do you wear girl about town. I just purchased that lippie and I am an NC50 as well. what liner do you use?


  	I tend to wear it straight out of the tube.  If I have a show/gig I will wear it over More to Love pro long wear liner for longer wear.  Does it not work for you?


----------



## trina11225 (Jun 5, 2013)

ma146rina said:


> Otrageously Fun  Lovelorn Snob VGN1 Unfortunately St Germain it's not available here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nyx dolly pink liner seems to be a dupe


----------



## leahrenae (Jun 5, 2013)

all of them!

  	pink pigeon
  	candy yum yum
  	pink nouveau
  	angel
  	dear diary
  	silly
  	saint germain

  	I would wear any one of these to the office or out on the town - manipulated with a brown toned liner to tone it down or with magenta to amp it up

  	Im about NC44 for reference...


----------



## LouGarner (Jun 5, 2013)

Delial said:


> I tend to wear it straight out of the tube.  If I have a show/gig I will wear it over More to Love pro long wear liner for longer wear.  Does it not work for you?


  	I haven't tried it yet. I swatched it on my wrist and was unsure about it


----------



## jsparkle (Jun 7, 2013)

too many!!! But amongst the hot pinks I love...  - impassioned  - show orchid  C3, NW 25


----------



## LouGarner (Jun 8, 2013)

I just found pink Friday. So, excited


----------



## trina11225 (Jun 8, 2013)

LouGarner said:


> I just found pink Friday. So, excited


----------



## Yazmin (Jun 15, 2013)

Show Orchid has just become my new favorite pink.  So far it's the only pink I can wear straight from the tube.


----------



## stacekang (Jun 21, 2013)

Angel is my fav lipstick


----------



## trina11225 (Jun 21, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> Show Orchid has just become my new favorite pink.  So far it's the only pink I can wear straight from the tube.


  	can't wait to wear mines, but I have it in my purple lippies cause of the fuschia, but whatever.


----------



## EmpressofStyle (Jun 23, 2013)

I am an NC45 and my faves are SaintGermaine and Candy Yum Yum but these are the only pinks I have ever gotten. I actually get all of the purples or red's they make. I just ordered NickiMinaj Viva Glam so maybe this will look good on me. Its orangy and reminds me of a flamingo from the swatches I've seen


----------



## bluedreamqueen (Jun 29, 2013)

I love bombshell, candy yum yum, girl about town, brave, ahh I love too many pinks there my favorite


----------



## Dimmie Arnold (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm lighter than NC15 (and neutral toned not cool) and my favourite pinks would have to be Angel and Haute Altitude. Also love Impassioned


----------



## LouGarner (Jun 30, 2013)

Dimmie Arnold said:


> I'm lighter than NC15 (and neutral toned not cool) and my favourite pinks would have to be Angel and Haute Altitude. Also love Impassioned


  	I am an nc50 and I love haute altitude as well.


----------



## LouGarner (Jun 30, 2013)

EmpressofStyle said:


> I am an NC45 and my faves are SaintGermaine and Candy Yum Yum but these are the only pinks I have ever gotten. I get all of the purples or red's they make. I just ordered NickiMinaj Viva Glam so maybe this will look good on me. Its orangy and reminds me of a flamingo from the swatches I've seen


  	I am an a NC50 in prolong wear and NW43 fix plus. You should really try up the amp. It will look amazing on you.


----------



## Dimmie Arnold (Jun 30, 2013)

LouGarner said:


> I am an nc50 and I love haute altitude as well.


  	It's so so stunning, it's my MLBB colour


----------



## boujoischic (Jul 2, 2013)

I recently purchased Pink Nouveau and I wonder why I waited so long I absolutely love the color.  I'm a C6 in face and body and studio fix powder plus foundation.


----------



## LouGarner (Jul 3, 2013)

boujoischic said:


> I recently purchased Pink Nouveau and I wonder why I waited so long I absolutely love the color.  I'm a C6 in face and body and studio fix powder plus foundation.









 I recently picked up pink Nouveau as well. I purchased snob and I don't know why I didn't have these two colors.


----------



## boujoischic (Jul 3, 2013)

LouGarner said:


> I recently picked up pink Nouveau as well. I purchased snob and I don't know why I didn't have these two colors.


 I've been considering getting snob but I'm just concerned it might be too light. How do you wear it do you use a liner?


----------



## KissMyLips (Jul 3, 2013)

candy yum yum
  	budding love
  	silly


----------



## missmeghan (Jul 5, 2013)

LouGarner said:


> I recently picked up pink Nouveau as well. I purchased snob and I don't know why I didn't have these two colors.


  	I love Pink Nouveau as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I used it for prom/grad l/s and it was perfect


----------



## LouGarner (Jul 6, 2013)

boujoischic said:


> I've been considering getting snob but I'm just concerned it might be too light. How do you wear it do you use a liner?


  	snob isn't to light. I wear it by itself sometimes and if I do use a liner it is cork or chestnut


----------



## trina11225 (Jul 7, 2013)

LouGarner said:


> snob isn't to light. I wear it by itself sometimes and if I do use a liner it is cork or chestnut


  	exactly or nyx dollypink liner


----------



## BrinaBoo10 (Jul 12, 2013)

I am searching for the perfect everyday pink. I love GAT. I have CYY and wear it with Magenta l/l to tone it down and my hubby loves it. I purchased Brave, but it doesn't look good on me. Maybe I need a darker pink l/g to wear on top of it. I am c7/nw40.


----------



## chola (Jul 14, 2013)

Mine are

  	Candy Yum Yum
  	Moxie
  	Pink Pigeon


----------



## StarrySim (Jul 16, 2013)

LOL this thread shows just how fickle we are.  As I started reading this thread, almost everyone mentioned Pink Maribu.  Well, I had a BN Pink Maribu a few years ago (about 2009-2011), and it was so hard to swap, no one wanted it. 

  	To answer the question, I'm NW20 and my fave pinks are Lustering, Venus, Love Goddess and Ahoy There.


----------



## kirtchik (Jul 23, 2013)

I just got Victorian from a swap, it's not entirely pink- it's more like pink with golden shimmer- but its sooo pretty! My fave is probably lovelorn though.


----------



## kirtchik (Jul 24, 2013)

I just bought Victorian (I think it's an older one) and it's soo gorgeous, pink with very tender gold shimmer- it's a frost.


----------



## EllenZ (Jul 27, 2013)

Winter nw20 summer nw25. Love Angel


----------



## LouGarner (Jul 27, 2013)

chola said:


> Mine are
> 
> Candy Yum Yum
> Moxie
> Pink Pigeon


  	I passed on Moxie (kicking myself for that) and I still haven't wore Pink Pigeon


----------



## LouGarner (Jul 27, 2013)

BrinaBoo10 said:


> I am searching for the perfect everyday pink. I love GAT. I have CYY and wear it with Magenta l/l to tone it down and my hubby loves it. I purchased Brave, but it doesn't look good on me. Maybe I need a darker pink l/g to wear on top of it. I am c7/nw40.


  	have you tried an liner? I think snob will look great on you.


----------



## BrinaBoo10 (Jul 28, 2013)

LouGarner said:


> have you tried an liner? I think snob will look great on you.


  	Thanks for responding. I returned Brave to MAC because it was just horrible on me. I was afraid to try Snob fearing that it would be too light for my skin tone. I am not used to wearing really light pinks. Maybe I will try it. I have been looking at an OCC lip tar, the color Memento. I am also wondering if the MAC by request lipstick Hoop is what I am looking for.


----------



## pazaub (Jul 28, 2013)

Mines would have to be budding love, pink popcorn, and embrace me, viva glam nicki 1


----------



## LouGarner (Jul 28, 2013)

BrinaBoo10 said:


> Thanks for responding. I returned Brave to MAC because it was just horrible on me. I was afraid to try Snob fearing that it would be too light for my skin tone. I am not used to wearing really light pinks. Maybe I will try it. I have been looking at an OCC lip tar, the color Memento. I am also wondering if the MAC by request lipstick Hoop is what I am looking for.


  	I love the look of Hoop. you should try snob on in the store. It is a really pretty color and isn't loud at all. I'm a nw43/nc50 and snob it's over the  top. I do have other pinks like CYY, PiPi, Viva nicki, and gaga, angel and some other ones. Hope you find your perfect pink.


----------



## babyjane (Aug 6, 2013)

MAC's Impassioned! Ah may zing


----------



## LouGarner (Aug 7, 2013)

I just purchased Saint germain. I hope I love it


----------



## IHughes (Aug 7, 2013)

Show us a pic when you get it!! 
  	I love the look of St Germain on certain people but I'm not sure I could pull it off. I was also debating whether to get Snob but in the end I'm going to try Viva Glam Gaga which is a similar colour but a Lustre so it won't be as matte on the lip. If I like it a lot I may eventually grab Snob!


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Aug 7, 2013)

I wish MAC would bring back Prive :eyelove:


----------



## 13lolagirl (Aug 7, 2013)

Fusion Pink


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 8, 2013)

Faux Brave Angel And by reading this thread, the wishlist grows...


----------



## LouGarner (Aug 9, 2013)

IHughes said:


> Show us a pic when you get it!!  I love the look of St Germain on certain people but I'm not sure I could pull it off. I was also debating whether to get Snob but in the end I'm going to try Viva Glam Gaga which is a similar colour but a Lustre so it won't be as matte on the lip. If I like it a lot I may eventually grab Snob!


 i love viva glam gaga pink lippie


----------



## IHughes (Aug 9, 2013)

Cool!! I'm excited to see what it looks like on me! I'll tell you when I get it!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Oct 7, 2013)

Venus. It´s gorgeous!


----------



## princessjest (Oct 7, 2013)

Pink Nouveau for me, I just love it!


----------



## dash4 (Oct 7, 2013)

Mac Snob!  Satin is my favorite Mac finish.. and Snob lasts on my lips foreverrrrrr.  

  I like Viva Glam Gaga 1 as well..

  I like Saint Germaine as well.. and Creme Cup..


----------



## nudibelle (Oct 7, 2013)

LoveLorn and craving are my babies


----------



## nudibelle (Oct 7, 2013)

Moxie is my HG pink I love it so much I don't touch it My summer pink is lustering. My mother actually high jacked it from me this yr


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 8, 2013)

I do not own any permanent lippies from mac yet, recommend me some pink lippies that might work for my skintone!


----------



## matchachoco (Oct 9, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> I do not own any permanent lippies from mac yet, recommend me some pink lippies that might work for my skintone!


  Maybe have a look at Girl About Town for something bright! I feel like it works on many skin tones.


----------



## Twinmommy1744 (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm an NC50 and I love Saint Germain, Snob and Angel. I don't like to wear them out the tube so I mix them with clear gloss and they are perfect! Creates a soft pout


----------



## LouGarner (Oct 9, 2013)

Twinmommy1744 said:


> I'm an NC50 and I love Saint Germain, Snob and Angel. I don't like to wear them out the tube so I mix them with clear gloss and they are perfect! Creates a soft pout


they will look good with dreamy l/g too


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Oct 9, 2013)

amoona said:


> NC40 and I am obsessed with Girl About Town.


  Girl About Town is my favorite pink by MAC too. Its very bold and I always get compliments when I wear it.


----------



## IHughes (Oct 9, 2013)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> Girl About Town is my favorite pink by MAC too. Its very bold and I always get compliments when I wear it.


  I always get complimented too when I'm wearing Girl About Town!! I also think it flatters many different skin tones!


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 9, 2013)

matchachoco said:


> Maybe have a look at Girl About Town for something bright! I feel like it works on many skin tones.


  will give that a try  so many permanent lippies in my wishlist, all delayed by the LE collections!


----------



## knics33 (Oct 10, 2013)

Definitely Lovelorn for me! It was actually my first MAC lipstick that I ever purchased. The thing I love about Lovelorn is it isn't too light or too cool toned, but still gives that soft pink look to the lips.


----------



## fabuleux (Oct 10, 2013)

Girl about Town and Chatterbox for me


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (Oct 10, 2013)

Saint Geramine, Candy Yum Yum, and Pink nouveau!!!


----------



## dreamlove (Oct 11, 2013)

Pink Friday, cremecup, candy yum yum


----------



## sugarrxbomb (Oct 14, 2013)

Viva Glam Nicki 1 Watch Me Simmer Party Parrot Please Me !


----------



## EmilyinHD (Oct 17, 2013)

Impassioned, for sure, followed closely by Girl About Town.  I'm NW25.


----------



## driz69 (Oct 17, 2013)

Faux I LOVE YOU SO
  But recently rediscovered show orchid a old love of mine


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 18, 2013)

Flat Out Fabulous is one of my favs. All Fired Up is another one.


----------



## makeupgirl121 (Oct 18, 2013)

Girl about town is the best pink color hands down


----------



## lipstickaddict (Oct 18, 2013)

I am NC30, and Pink Packed is my HG pink of all time! Really wish that Mac would bring this baby back! I am also in love with Force of Love, Party Parrot and Moxie! Precious, precious backups!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh yes, and Please Me--a recent, but delightful discovery!


----------



## macgirl006 (Oct 18, 2013)

Saint germaine and Candy yum yum are my 2 fav pinks.


----------



## mimi3008 (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm an nc40 and my favorite Mac lipstick is Love Goddess from the Marilyn Monroe Collection. (It's pinky red color) love it! :eyelove:


----------



## MsKb (Oct 19, 2013)

Lickable! and well Embrace Me which was LE


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm NC50 and I love Angel, Pink Nouveau and Lickable. Although I have sooooooooooooo many more pinks, those are my faves.


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Oct 25, 2013)

I missed Embrace Me! I wanted it so bad!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Lickable is one of my faves too!


----------



## LouGarner (Oct 25, 2013)

Gorgeous40 said:


> I missed Embrace Me! I wanted it so bad!  :rants:   Lickable is one of my faves too!


 I'm a nc 50 too. I sold embrace me because it was similar to night blooming, cyy and pink pigeon. You should try to get pleasure bomb it looks similar to embrace me


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Oct 25, 2013)

LouGarner said:


> I'm a nc 50 too. I sold embrace me because it was similar to night blooming, cyy and pink pigeon. You should try to get pleasure bomb it looks similar to embrace me


  I was wondering about that one. It looked similar in the pics/swatches. But I just ordered Flat Out Fabulous from Belk hoping it was everything I wanted Embrace Me to be. Maybe? Hoping...


----------



## LouGarner (Oct 25, 2013)

Gorgeous40 said:


> I was wondering about that one. It looked similar in the pics/swatches. But I just ordered Flat Out Fabulous from Belk hoping it was everything I wanted Embrace Me to be. Maybe? Hoping... :dunno:


let me know. I skipped that one


----------



## Msgyal (Oct 25, 2013)

Girl About Town


----------



## ElectricLady (Nov 3, 2013)

I only have two, but they're not really my favorites (Girl About Town and Impassioned). I'm hoping I'll love Pleasure Bomb.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 3, 2013)

Flat Out Fabulous.


----------



## mac-obsessed (Nov 8, 2013)

FOF and embrace me!!!!


----------



## cakewannaminaj (Nov 10, 2013)

I have no idea what shade im in as I have never tried MAC foundations, but I was told I am something between NC25 - NC30.

  My favorite MAC pink lippies are:
  x Saint Germain
  x Snob
  x Pink Nouveau
  x Creme Cup


----------



## exteena (Nov 15, 2013)

My favorite neutral is haute altitude (hate that it was LE and that I only have 1). On the more daring side my favorite is diva


----------



## MoForMakeUp (Nov 15, 2013)

Girl About Town & Chatterbox


----------



## iqaganda (Nov 16, 2013)

Moxie, Impassioned and Petals & Peacocks for me... I think?


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 20, 2013)

Flat Out Fabulous


----------



## jaeljasmine (Nov 24, 2013)

Creme cup for sure


----------



## LouGarner (Nov 24, 2013)

i am about to bring out my angel and rambin rose. i haven't worn them in forever.


----------



## iqaganda (Nov 25, 2013)

LouGarner said:


> i am about to bring out my angel and rambin rose. i haven't worn them in forever.


  Oooh! I also wore Angel today with its matching lipglass and I love it! ^_^


----------



## Athomasgsu (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm NC45 and I LOVE Flat out Fabulous! Runner ups are candy yum-yum, pink plaid, and raspberry swirl.


----------



## AutumnMoon (Nov 27, 2013)

Moxie! I missed the first and second release, so I bought two of the Antonio fuchsia lip palettes.


----------



## dolleyes (Nov 27, 2013)

Currently CYY and Party Parrot. Want to try Saint Germaine and Girl About Town. And oh Angel too!


----------



## Renata Appel (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm NW 25-30 and NC 42 and, deff, it's Snob!


----------



## Ajigglin (Dec 12, 2013)

MAC GAT-NW50.


----------



## bluelitzer (Dec 15, 2013)

Moxie, Please Me and Girl about Town. For sure!


----------



## iqaganda (Dec 15, 2013)

Moxie's been an all time fave that if I ever get another baby, he/she's gonna be named Moxie!


----------



## LouGarner (Dec 15, 2013)

iqaganda said:


> Moxie's been an all time fave that if I ever get another baby, he/she's gonna be named Moxie!


  that's serious lol. have you picked up PB yet. i heard they are really close to each other.


----------



## iqaganda (Dec 16, 2013)

LouGarner said:


> that's serious lol. have you picked up PB yet. i heard they are really close to each other.


  Yeah im serious and hubby's really furious about it! Lol. He said, "what if it's a boy?! How would we explain where his name came from some day?!" Lol!  Yeah, i do have pb already but i love moxie more. Pb leans more red than pink on my nc25 neutral undertone skin.


----------



## tats (Dec 25, 2013)

NC15-NC20 My favourite MAC pinks are -snob -girl next door LE


----------



## ddglitter06 (Dec 26, 2013)

NC25-30 I love so many of MAC's pink lipsticks, but my all time faves: Angel Creme Cup Girl About Town


----------



## Dany (Dec 27, 2013)

I haven't tried many pinks but one I do have and love is Mehr. Very nice everyday colour that I can put on really quickly. I'd love to try some of the more purpley pinks, fuchsia I suppose?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 27, 2013)

As of right now Morning Rose. I love it so much I am def backing it up. It is a MLBB lippie on me.


----------



## Ajigglin (Dec 27, 2013)

MR is lovely.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 27, 2013)

Ajigglin said:


> MR is lovely.


  It really is. I just bought a BU on the mac site. I will prob go to my counter and pick up another if in stock, sometime next week after my trip.


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 3, 2014)

tats said:


> -girl next door LE


  I haven't used girl next door yet but I love snob


----------



## BreeMakeupGeek (Jan 3, 2014)

NC45 Naughty saute Pink pigeon Full fuchsia Dear diary Show orchid Candy Yum Yum All styled up Hollywood nights Petals & Peacock Party parrot Pleasurebomb Gulabi Lovelorn Impassioned Quick sizzle Fusion pink Moxie Embrace me Immodest & Night Blooming


----------



## YoliLoves (Jan 4, 2014)

Quick Sizzle is my favorite MAC pink l/s. It's the perfect matte  fuchsia lipstick for me (NW45) straight out the tube, too bad it's limited edition MAC!


----------



## LdMD (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm loving "Flat Out Fabulous" for a bold pink look! For me, it's THE PERFECT blue based pink lipstick! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     And I also like "Pink Plaid" for more subtle looks.     Ps.: I'm around NW15/NW20 for reference.


----------



## nmurray880 (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm an nc15 complextion. I love my silly lipstick but want steady going.  I haven't tried as many pinks but I'm definitely gonna be adding more pinks to my collection.  Any recommendations?  I love the matte finish...on a mission for a perfect pink


----------



## ladymeag (Jan 8, 2014)

nmurray880 said:


> I'm an nc15 complextion. I love my silly lipstick but want steady going. I haven't tried as many pinks but I'm definitely gonna be adding more pinks to my collection. Any recommendations? I love the matte finish...on a mission for a perfect pink


  If you're quick, Flat Out Fabulous is currently back on the MAC website and I love it on my pale complexion. Girl About Town is nice (but not matte.) I don't wear a lot of pink and these are my favorite two.


----------



## Rebellefleur (Jan 10, 2014)

Light pinks - Lazy day, angel, creme cup
  Hot pinks - Silly, pleasurebomb, pink pigeon, petals and peacocks and candy yum yum


----------



## LdMD (Jan 10, 2014)

ladymeag said:


> nmurray880 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm an nc15 complextion. I love my silly lipstick but want steady going. I haven't tried as many pinks but I'm definitely gonna be adding more pinks to my collection. Any recommendations? I love the matte finish...on a mission for a perfect pink
> ...


  If you like blue/purple undertones in your lipsticks, I would say "Flat Out Fabulous" too! It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 10, 2014)

I pulled out Embrace Me earlier and fell back in love with it.  Other favorite pinks are Flat out Fabulous, Pleasure Bomb, Quick Sizzle and Show Orchid.


----------



## muna (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm nc-45 and love girl about town.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 11, 2014)

As a NC10 I really love, love, love me some Hot Gossip! It's not exactly a in-your-face-pink, rather subtle, but I just adore this colour! And if I want to go a bit bolder I go for Lustering.


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 11, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> As a NC10 I really love, love, love me some Hot Gossip! It's not exactly a in-your-face-pink, rather subtle, but I just adore this colour! And if I want to go a bit bolder I go for Lustering.


I'm nc50 and i love hot gossip


----------



## jenashley22 (Jan 11, 2014)

Morning Rose is my favorite pink too!!


----------



## beautybeeps (Jan 12, 2014)

Another Morning Rose fan here!

  Some of my other favourites include:

  * Angel
  * Creme Cup
  * Dreaminess Mineralize lipstick
  * Snob


----------



## trina11225 (Jan 12, 2014)

I really enjoy NYC's blue rose, for two dollars , it's pretty good. I do prime my lips and use anti-feathering lip liner, as i do all  my bright lipsticks, and it pretty much last all day.


----------



## Socallmelovely (Jan 12, 2014)

Embrace Me, Pink Plaid, and Lickable!


----------



## fairychild143 (Jan 12, 2014)

A rose romance, saint germaine, candy yum yum, snob,  angel, lovelorn,plink and politely pink are just a few of mine


----------



## geeko (Jan 14, 2014)

I jus wore my quick sizzle n I m instantly in love with it. I cannt believe that I have put off wearin this lippie for such a long time


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 14, 2014)

geeko said:


>


  you totally need to wear that more. it looks amazing on you.


----------



## Glamourrich (Jan 21, 2014)

Girl about town  Show orchid Pink nouveau  Snob Viva glam gaga


----------



## hippychic823 (Jan 23, 2014)

Snob; Pink Plaid; Saint Germain; Chatterbox; Candy Yum Yum; Moxie and Heaux.


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 24, 2014)

hippychic823 said:


> Snob; Pink Plaid; Saint Germain; Chatterbox; Candy Yum Yum; Moxie and Heaux.


  all great colors.


----------



## Socallmelovely (Jan 24, 2014)

Love those! I would love to get my hands on Moxie at an affordable price!


----------



## User38 (Jan 24, 2014)

I have a few moxie's -- the colour is perfection but I wish I would have gotten one in a decent casing.  I have the plain black marked sample.. as much as I have ripped it off, it's left an imprint on the black.


----------



## dolleyes (Jan 24, 2014)

I want to try Flat Out Fabulous but I have CYY, Pink Pigeon already. Is it too much?? Haha


----------



## ladymeag (Jan 24, 2014)

dolleyes said:


> I want to try Flat Out Fabulous but I have CYY, Pink Pigeon already. Is it too much?? Haha


  If you want I can swatch CYY and FOF side-by-side - to me they are very different. FOF has a slightly plummier appearance and isn't quite as neon as CYY.


----------



## dolleyes (Jan 24, 2014)

ladymeag said:


> If you want I can swatch CYY and FOF side-by-side - to me they are very different. FOF has a slightly plummier appearance and isn't quite as neon as CYY.


 oh please!  if you have other pink lippies as well


----------



## ladymeag (Jan 24, 2014)

dolleyes said:


> oh please!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Pinks aren't really my thing, so these are all I have. 

  Candy Yum Yum, Flat Out Fabulous, Show Orchid, Moxie


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 25, 2014)

dolleyes said:


> I want to try Flat Out Fabulous but I have CYY, Pink Pigeon already. Is it too much?? Haha


  no it's not. Snob is a really pretty pink as well.


----------



## dolleyes (Jan 25, 2014)

ladymeag said:


> Pinks aren't really my thing, so these are all I have.   Candy Yum Yum, Flat Out Fabulous, Show Orchid, Moxie


Thank you!! 


LouGarner said:


> no it's not. Snob is a really pretty pink as well.


  I think I wont look good with Snob it is too pastelyy )   Is Fof near Pleasure Bomb?


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 25, 2014)

ladymeag said:


> Pinks aren't really my thing, so these are all I have.
> 
> Candy Yum Yum, Flat Out Fabulous, Show Orchid, Moxie


  I wish I had moxie


----------



## AutumnMoon (Jan 25, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> I wish I had moxie


  Me too! I bought two of the fuschia Anontio palettes to get some Moxie. It was (one of the) one(s) that got away...


----------



## mrsdoubtfire33 (Jan 26, 2014)

Girl About Town & Candy Yum Yum...my top 2 favorites!


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 27, 2014)

I am about to put night blooming back in my rotation


----------



## MatteMacLips (Feb 2, 2014)

NC40 here and I love Flair For Finery from Divine Nights. I also own Pink Friday, Saint Germain, & Candy Yum Yum but those aren't everyday colors for me. My life has literally been one big purple haze of lipsticks since last year. Lol


----------



## macbabyscloset (Feb 3, 2014)

*Beauty, glamour daze collection *


----------



## kate77 (Feb 4, 2014)

I really love mac pink


----------



## LouGarner (Feb 4, 2014)

I just got moxie. I can't wait to try it


----------



## Ajigglin (Feb 4, 2014)

Lucky girl!


----------



## trina11225 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hopefully they bring it back so i can try it, i know going to be gorg on you.


----------



## Veeology (Feb 5, 2014)

Chatterbox, CYY, Silly and Creme Cup are my favorites!


----------



## MissMCD (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm NC55 and Girl About Town is a great bright pink.


----------



## iqaganda (Feb 9, 2014)

gulabi is growing on me again but then im almost done with my tube.  how sad to think "will i ever get a replacement of it?!"


----------



## roc2love (Feb 11, 2014)

Velvet teddy


----------



## stephglittersss (Feb 12, 2014)

Right now... Lovelorn


----------



## laurgerhard (Apr 1, 2014)

Lovelorn was my first MAC pink and will always hold a special place in my heart for those chill makeup days.


----------



## LouGarner (Apr 1, 2014)

roc2love said:


> Velvet teddy


  i just ordered this lippie


----------



## LouGarner (Apr 1, 2014)

laurgerhard said:


> Lovelorn was my first MAC pink and will always hold a special place in my heart for those chill makeup days.


  Angel was my first pink and Ramblin rose was my second pink.


----------



## lele86 (Apr 2, 2014)

daddys little girl...and quick sizzle


----------



## NaniLovesMAC (Apr 2, 2014)

NC 20/25 my favorite pinks are...
  Creme Cup
  Syrup
  Unlimited, Pro longwear
  Candy Yum Yum


----------



## baxterina (Apr 6, 2014)

*Girl About Town *- last discover and (to me) totally perfect pink.
  Compliments every complexion.
  It's like kinda favourie flowy skirt - you can't go wrong with that


----------



## User38 (Apr 6, 2014)

baxterina said:


> *Girl About Town *- last discover and (to me) totally perfect pink.
> Compliments every complexion.
> It's like kinda favourie flowy skirt - you can't go wrong with that


  You look beautiful as always.. pink is definitely your colour!


----------



## baxterina (Apr 14, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> You look beautiful as always.. pink is definitely your colour!:frenz:


 Thanks very much


----------



## AutumnMoon (Apr 22, 2014)

So many! But Impassioned and Lickable get a lot of my attention. Moxie is also great, but I have to ration that baby


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 22, 2014)

- Haute Altitude - Offshoot - Glamour Daze - Morning Rose  among others


----------



## melliieemel (Apr 26, 2014)

Oh my gosh is so many I  have never even seen! Jealous


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 3, 2014)

ladymeag said:


> Pinks aren't really my thing, so these are all I have.   Candy Yum Yum, Flat Out Fabulous, Show Orchid, Moxie


  Show Orchid is the bomb!  Love.  Other great pinks are Full Fuschia and Girl About Town.  And Impassioned, although it's not straight pink.


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 3, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> I just got moxie. I can't wait to try it


  Post a lip swatch of it!  I hear so much about it.


----------



## msjuicykisses (May 3, 2014)

I love pinks but for some reason I can't get them to look right on me
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have snob, Saint Germain, chatterbox, and some others just collecting dust!!!


----------



## trina11225 (May 3, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *msjuicykisses* 



I love pinks but for some reason I can't get them to look right on me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have snob, Saint Germain, chatterbox, and some others just collecting dust!!!



 Yea, I have to use my nyx cocoa , or a gold gloss with some pinks .


----------



## califabulous (May 3, 2014)

i have always wanted show orchid...so pretty.  Flat out fabulous and blankety are my faves.


----------



## jchait (May 4, 2014)

califabulous said:


> i have always wanted show orchid...so pretty.  Flat out fabulous and blankety are my faves.


  I loveeeeeeeeeeeeee Show Orchid! get it!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 4, 2014)

Riri Holiday 2013 " Pleasure Bomb " one of my fav bold pink lippies, really gorgeous IMO


----------



## msjuicykisses (May 4, 2014)

msjuicykisses said:


> I love pinks but for some reason I can't get them to look right on me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  thanks will have to try that! never would have thought of gold gloss


----------



## shimmygirl (May 5, 2014)

Impassioned
  Show Orchid
  All Fired Up

  I have tons of others but they mostly turn purple on me!


----------



## cowabungadude (May 16, 2014)

Coral Bliss !! I'm not entirely sure if everyone would consider that "pinkish"... but I certainly do lol. Definitely a favorite of mine.


----------



## damagedmassacre (May 19, 2014)

I like snob esp with NYX dolly pink lip liner it makes it really pop. The lipglass is cute too but if ur looking for more of a matte look the lipstick is better.   





geeko said:


> What's your fav Mac pink lipstick? Can be any kind of pink...fuschia pink, rose pink, bubblegum pink etc. Pls kindly state your MAC coloring if possible as well.   I'm an NC20 and i love Lovelorn lipstick (lustre). It's so smooth on my lips and it doesn't not dry my lips out   here's a pic of my lips with lovelorn (no gloss added)


----------



## thiaaax3 (May 19, 2014)

CYY & pink plaid , pink plaid is my everyday pink lipstick


----------



## Merekat703 (May 19, 2014)

Snob is my favorite pink lipstick for everyday use and Embrace Me is my favorite fun neon pink lipstick.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 19, 2014)

My favorite pink lipstick will always be Impassioned! I love that lipstick a lot and I also love Candy Yum Yum, Embrace Me, Show Orchid, Happy-Go-Lucky, and Pink Pigeon.


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 20, 2014)

GlamQueen21 said:


> My favorite pink lipstick will always be Impassioned! I love that lipstick a lot and I also love Candy Yum Yum, Embrace Me, Show Orchid, Happy-Go-Lucky, and Pink Pigeon.


  Impassioned is one of my favs, too.  So unique!  At least  for me it is!


----------



## Dragonetta (May 20, 2014)

Everyday pink creme cup. And for a little bit more bold lips I like Heavenly Hybrid (more pink/fuchsia though).


----------



## iLoveBlush (May 21, 2014)

Pleasure Bomb!!


----------



## makeupbyyesi (May 21, 2014)

I love heroine is a perfect purple and candy yum yum


----------



## starraffy (May 22, 2014)

I wanna try the matte lipstick and i like the rose maiden eversince


----------



## jenbear (May 22, 2014)

NW 15 Love Chatterbox and Naute Sauté. I wanted to like Bombshell soooooo badly but it was just "off" on me. I think it was just a tad too warm. Tried to make it work and finally gave it to my niece. Jealous of those who can pull it off.


----------



## kirstw91 (May 26, 2014)

I love insanely it and daddy's little girl, I always get so many compliments with those two colours... I'm NW15


----------



## KathyT (May 26, 2014)

Hoop ,Morning Rose and Pink Poodle


----------



## FearIsAFriend (May 27, 2014)

i'm paler then NW15 and my favourites are Pink Pearl Pop & Chatterbox


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 27, 2014)

Hoop has become another favorite


----------



## cocotears (May 27, 2014)

up the amp! it was my first MAC lipstick and it's still my fave!


----------



## kirstw91 (May 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hoop has become another favorite


 Hoop is such a lovely colour!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 27, 2014)

kirstw91 said:


> Hoop is such a lovely colour!


It is! I love wearing it


----------



## User38 (May 27, 2014)

m
  e
  h
  r

  oh wait, it's not really pink... but rose/brown/pink.. hellifIknowwhatthehellitis


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 27, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> m e h r  oh wait, it's not really pink... but rose/brown/pink.. hellifIknowwhatthehellitis


Lol probably a rosey pink brownish lippie


----------



## Sojourner (May 28, 2014)

.


----------



## Socallmelovely (May 28, 2014)

GIRL, I LOVE HOOP!! I wear it at least once a week, which is a big deal for my lippies! I have to change my make up every day!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 28, 2014)

Socallmelovely said:


> GIRL, I LOVE HOOP!! I wear it at least once a week, which is a big deal for my lippies! I have to change my make up every day!


Hoop is awesome


----------



## Dany (May 28, 2014)

I recently bought Brave and I love it.


----------



## Naynadine (May 28, 2014)

My favorite pink is VG Gaga1. It was my 2nd MAC lipstick that I ever bought. I still have a backup


----------



## kirstw91 (May 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is! I love wearing it


 I've been reaching for hoop quite a bit recently, it's such a nice shade


----------



## trina11225 (May 28, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Show Orchid is the bomb! Love. Other great pinks are Full Fuschia and Girl About Town. And Impassioned, although it's not straight pink.


  I can't believe I almost passed on flat out fabulous.


----------



## glamdkyi (May 29, 2014)

Girl about town n


----------



## LouGarner (May 29, 2014)

glamdkyi said:


> Girl about town n


I love this lippie on you. it looks so gorgeous


----------



## NicoleBrianne (May 30, 2014)

Sweetie!  I LOVE the color and feel it is underrated.  As for more of a "true" pink, I adore Speed Dial.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 30, 2014)

glamdkyi said:


> Girl about town n


Beautiful


----------



## Yazmin (May 31, 2014)

NicoleBrianne said:


> Sweetie!  I LOVE the color and feel it is underrated.  As for more of a "true" pink, I adore Speed Dial.


  I love Sweetie, too!  It's great  when I want a hint of color and some shine, but not the fuss of application.


----------



## Ajigglin (May 31, 2014)

Finally got my hands on Hoop-it's the bomb.com.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 31, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Finally got my hands on Hoop-it's the bomb.com.


It really is


----------



## Princesa Livia (Jun 1, 2014)

NicoleBrianne said:


> Sweetie!  I LOVE the color and feel it is underrated.  As for more of a "true" pink, I adore Speed Dial.


I love *Sweetie* as well! It's a pink that I can wear to ANY occasion - from *clubbing, weddings, gala nights *and even *interviews* -- and oh just to solidify my point: *I got the job*!


----------



## saralyn (Jun 1, 2014)

My favorite MAC pinks:

  -Nude pink: Modesty
  -Bright pink: Candy Yum Yum


----------



## unraveling (Jun 2, 2014)

i am gonna go with snob, & politely pink


----------



## Tayluhh (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm and NC15 and I love Snob, Pleasurebomb and Saint Germain! I love Creme Cup too, which is more of a nudey-pink


----------



## Tayluhh (Jun 2, 2014)

Tayluhh said:


> I'm and NC15 and I love Snob, Pleasurebomb and Saint Germain! I love Creme Cup too, which is more of a nudey-pink


  I'm horrible, I almost forgot Candy Yum-Yum!


----------



## NicoleBrianne (Jun 2, 2014)

Princesa Livia said:


> I love *Sweetie* as well! It's a pink that I can wear to ANY occasion - from *clubbing, weddings, gala nights *and even *interviews* -- and oh just to solidify my point: *I got the job*!


  Haha. You go girl!


----------



## unraveling (Jun 3, 2014)

glamdkyi said:


> Girl about town n


This looks amazing on you!!!!


----------



## unraveling (Jun 3, 2014)

Socallmelovely said:


> GIRL, I LOVE HOOP!! I wear it at least once a week, which is a big deal for my lippies! I have to change my make up every day!


  I totally want this color........out of stock every time i place an order........story of my life


----------



## shizzelly (Jun 3, 2014)

SNOB!!!! Probably Raspberry Swirl in second place


----------



## shizzelly (Jun 3, 2014)

Tayluhh said:


> I'm horrible, I almost forgot Candy Yum-Yum!


  Haha CYY is a given!


----------



## Princesa Livia (Jun 4, 2014)

shizzelly said:


> Haha CYY is a given!


I second this!


----------



## paigertexas (Jun 5, 2014)

I love show orchid!


----------



## MorenaP (Jun 7, 2014)

Heroine <3


----------



## NicoleBrianne (Jun 10, 2014)

Has anyone tried Giddy?  I just bought it the other day and think it may be in my top 3 for mac pink lippies!


----------



## masucree (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm an NC20 and my fave pink lipstick is a fight between Impassioned and Girl About Town.


----------



## VaVaV0om (Jun 11, 2014)

I am a NW50 and my fav is Amorous. All day errr day!


----------



## LouGarner (Jun 12, 2014)

night blooming is a really nice pink as well


----------



## damagedmassacre (Jun 12, 2014)

I am really liking snob. I can't wait to try some reds i also like their nudes. What's everyone's favorite mac nude glass or lipstick?


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 12, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> night blooming is a really nice pink as well


  I'm not familiar with Night Blooming.  Any chance we can see a lip swatch from you?


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 12, 2014)

damagedmassacre said:


> I am really liking snob. I can't wait to try some reds i also like their nudes. What's everyone's favorite mac nude glass or lipstick?


  There needs to be a whole new thread for that.  I don't think there is one already.  I enjoy reading which are everyone's favorites.


----------



## damagedmassacre (Jun 12, 2014)

Haha sounds about right. I've never tried red so i have no idea how it would look on me. But i keep seeing how cute they look on others I want a nice bright red to try.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 12, 2014)

This is one of my fav pinky oranges, Impassioned.


----------



## Ajigglin (Jun 12, 2014)

burghchick said:


> There needs to be a whole new thread for that.  I don't think there is one already.  I enjoy reading which are everyone's favorites.


  I think there is one, actually. Or maybe it was for a specific skin color. Search through the forums-you'll find it.


----------



## MelissaLo87 (Jun 15, 2014)

Syrup for a MLBB & Ruby Woo which is my HG, perfect red.


----------



## DiannaScreamed (Jun 16, 2014)

N18 here and I still adore Party Parrot


----------



## kirstw91 (Jun 17, 2014)

damagedmassacre said:


> I am really liking snob. I can't wait to try some reds i also like their nudes. What's everyone's favorite mac nude glass or lipstick?


 I love wearing pure zen, it's a really nice nude on me because it doesn't wash me out.


----------



## Maris Crane (Jun 18, 2014)

Lovelorn!


----------



## cosmomedown (Jun 19, 2014)

Re:Favorite MAC pink lipstick?   I loooove Up the amp. Alway buy two.    Im MineraLized Dark/dark golden


----------



## cosmomedown (Jun 19, 2014)

Re: Fav MAC lipstick?   Wel I guess up the amp is more on the purple side so i would say Candy yum yum, and impassioned.


----------



## geeko (Jun 19, 2014)

Updated... I now like pink pigeon as well...


----------



## LouGarner (Jun 20, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I'm not familiar with Night Blooming. Any chance we can see a lip swatch from you?


 















sorry it took me so long. the first one is with no liner, the second one is with vino lip liner and the three one is with no flash.


----------



## nytengale1 (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm NC 20 and my favorites are Girl About Town with More to Love Liner and Hot Gossip with Pink Treat liner.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 20, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not familiar with Night Blooming. Any chance we can see a lip swatch from you?
> ...


----------



## foxykita143 (Jun 21, 2014)

NW25 and Lickable has been my go to lately, a kind of deep pink red


----------



## foxykita143 (Jun 21, 2014)

burghchick said:


> This is one of my fav pinky oranges, Impassioned.


  Looove impassioned as well!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 22, 2014)

I have been loving Kelly Yum Yum lately and it's love!!!


----------



## shimmygirl (Jun 22, 2014)

GlamQueen21 said:


> I have been loving Kelly Yum Yum lately and it's love!!!


Ditto!!!


----------



## melliieemel (Jun 26, 2014)

Melrose mood for sure


----------



## foxykita143 (Jun 26, 2014)

Now that my dog chewed it up, I have to say I really like Lovelorn as well, especially if you put it over Hue


----------



## shimmygirl (Jun 29, 2014)

Chatterbox has been receiving a lot of love from me lately!


----------



## Kaipie20 (Jun 29, 2014)

My fav would have to be Faux


----------



## ddglitter06 (Jun 30, 2014)

My HG pinks are Creme Cup, Angel and Snob.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 30, 2014)

Raspberry swirl


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 30, 2014)

Hands down its Pleasure Bomb for me.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 1, 2014)

For a lighter pink I love Syrup and for a brighter lip, Speed Dial.


----------



## bratcat138 (Jul 2, 2014)

Snob, Pink Plaid and Kelly Yum Yum!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 2, 2014)

bratcat138 said:


> Snob, Pink Plaid and Kelly Yum Yum!


Kelly yum yum is fast becoming my fave pink to i can't stop wearing it its so beautiful


----------



## bratcat138 (Jul 3, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Kelly yum yum is fast becoming my fave pink to i can't stop wearing it its so beautiful


  I know! I should of bought a back up.


----------



## tasneem2327 (Jul 3, 2014)

hello all, can anyone suggest a comparison between full speed and lady at play????


----------



## martiangurll (Jul 4, 2014)

Adding some pinks:  Bare Venus (apologize for creating any lemmings, sorry) Milan Mode Venus Daddy's Little Girl Fun Fun Lazy Day Hug Me Faux Pink Pigeon Morning Rose Sweetie Poker Outrageously Fun Cutester


----------



## jolovesmakeup (Jul 4, 2014)

I dont wear MAC foundation but I do use the pro longwear concealer in NC35

  So far, fav pink lippie is Flat Out Fabulous <33


----------



## hippychic823 (Jul 4, 2014)

I was able to pick up Sweet Experience from the Clearance Bin and I'm in looooove. It's what I wanted St Germain to look like on my NC40 skin....just a really pretty bright light pink but it's warmer toned than StG so it doesn't look as chalky....def my HG girly summer pink of the moment


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm NW13 and my favorite is the now-discontinued Chic. I wore that lipstick for years and years. 

  Lately my favorite is the nude-pink, Peach Blossom. I'm also partial to the new hot pink Pheromonal.


----------



## Kaipie20 (Jul 11, 2014)

I actually love the Pink Friday Nicki I know it was very limited but it's 1 of my favs


----------



## melliieemel (Jul 12, 2014)

I might have to change to party parrot


----------



## Gygy (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi girls,  I'm NC44/45 and when I think of Pink MAC lipstick, the first which comes to my mind is MILAN MODE. This one is my preferred pink lipstick by MAC (since 2008). It is buildable, not too bright, not too light and it stays long on me (eventhough it is a lustre finish)

  Then there is LICKABLE, GIRL ABOUT TOWN (& FLAT OUT FABULOUS for matte lovers) (but now we turn to fuschia)


----------



## melliieemel (Aug 9, 2014)

So I'm looking for my dream pink lipstick !!! Anyone have any suggestions ?


----------



## Yogiflow (Aug 9, 2014)

my favorite every day is milan mode, at weekends - when I'm not working it's chatterbox and in the night time kelly yum yum! Pink Lipsticks are my passion


----------



## lilybettie (Aug 9, 2014)

My favourites are hoop and show orchid. Both very different but equally amazing!


----------



## lilybettie (Aug 9, 2014)

Yogiflow said:


> my favorite every day is milan mode, at weekends - when I'm not working it's chatterbox and in the night time kelly yum yum! Pink Lipsticks are my passion :haha:


 I thought I was the only one who loved Milan mode! Never hear much about it :eyelove:


----------



## Bronwyn (Aug 9, 2014)

Definitely girl about town. It was a birthday gift from my friend, and it's just the perfect vibrant fuschia pink for me. Also, I just love the amplified creme formula.


----------



## crystalunicorn (Aug 9, 2014)

Viva Glam Nicki is my fave pink at the moment :eyelove:


----------



## naayla2012 (Aug 9, 2014)

Happy go lucky and girl about town also kelly yum yum


----------



## Kimber3 (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm loving crime cup, and have several back ups...my family teases because I have one stashed in every purse, on several counters throughout the house..... Love!!!!!


----------



## Mazi (Aug 11, 2014)

Kimber3 said:


> I'm loving crime cup, and have several back ups...my family teases because I have one stashed in every purse, on several counters throughout the house..... Love!!!!!


  I love crème cup I pair it with viva glam 2


----------



## virgochick (Aug 11, 2014)

Angel,sandy b


----------



## Kimber3 (Aug 11, 2014)

2012lurker said:


> I love crème cup I pair it with viva glam 2


  Oooh,, sounds pretty!   I'll have to try that combo.


----------



## miraclesystem (Aug 12, 2014)

Loving CYY and pleasure bomb right now, not sure if it counts as a true pink but all fired up is my favorite year round color for sure.


----------



## baby22 (Aug 12, 2014)

Show Orchid and Pleasure Bomb


----------



## Mumii (Aug 12, 2014)

Sunny Seoul! It just warms up my complexion during the Summer!


----------



## virgochick (Aug 12, 2014)

I'll have to try sunny Seoul.  Sounds like a color i need!


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Aug 12, 2014)

Pink Nouveau, Saint Germain, Raspberry Swirl, Snob, Faux, Silly, Angel


----------



## SerenLuv (Aug 12, 2014)

Pink Poodle, Pink Pigeon, Girl About Town, Show Orchid, Pleasure Bomb


----------



## Lisa Strong (Aug 14, 2014)

Hands down Hue is my fave. Then Creme Cup:eyelove:


----------



## sandrasuellen (Aug 14, 2014)

so far, pleasure bomb and girl about town


----------



## Tinesha Nunez (Aug 14, 2014)

I love these too, I wish I stocked up on pleasure bomb when it was released


----------



## lior (Aug 18, 2014)

So much, right now using this candy yum yum sweet expirance and Rihanna pleasure bomb


----------



## cherricandy (Aug 18, 2014)

NC30
Faux ,VG Nicki


----------



## jessx3lippies (Aug 18, 2014)

All fired up!


----------



## fashiong1rl (Aug 18, 2014)

my current favorite is morning rose.


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 18, 2014)

miraclesystem said:


> Loving CYY and pleasure bomb right now, not sure if it counts as a true pink but all fired up is my favorite year round color for sure.


  I love All Fired Up too. I need to give it some love this summer. It was my fav last year. PB us THE bomb. Lol. Pun intended.


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 18, 2014)

fashiong1rl said:


> my current favorite is morning rose.


  I forgot about Morning Rose. I'll have to dig that one up from my stash.


----------



## AnitaK (Aug 19, 2014)

I am almost ashamed to say this but I only don't think I have a true pink lipstick. I have an addiction to Cosmo but I am definitely going to invest in a few pinks. You all have given me some great ideas. My sister, the other hand, LOVES pink lipsticks and I think her favourite, at the moment is Flat Out Fabulous.


----------



## Mei Sounyaphong (Aug 19, 2014)

im a NC 40 and my favorite MAC pink lipstick is MOXIE


----------



## crystalzi (Aug 19, 2014)

Angel Candy yum yum  Kelly yum yum Saint germain


----------



## krstn1613 (Aug 19, 2014)

Faux


----------



## mimi0701 (Aug 20, 2014)

Pink is my favorite lipstick color hands down. Loving Crème Cup and Morning Rose right now.


----------



## Lynlia (Aug 20, 2014)

Pink Pigeon
  Kelly Yum Yum
  Impassioned


  I like my pinks in-your-face bright!


----------



## Gazou (Aug 20, 2014)

May be Pleausure Bomb


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 20, 2014)

Gazou said:


> May be Pleausure Bomb


  I love Pleasure Bomb too. I hope it is close in color to Good Kisser as some have said.


----------



## sa1214 (Aug 20, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I love Pleasure Bomb too. I hope it is close in color to Good Kisser as some have said.


  I would love to know if they are close in color. I am so mad that I slept on PB. I didn't think it would sell out and then, BAM, it was gone.


----------



## joty (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm NC 30, and love Angel and Lovelorn.


----------



## je13h (Aug 21, 2014)

a novel romance is slowly becoming my favorite


----------



## Qbip (Aug 21, 2014)

Right now i am really liking plink!


----------



## bria2preshus (Aug 21, 2014)

I am NW43 and I absolutely adore Modesty and Pink Nouveau.


----------



## ClareyPotter (Aug 21, 2014)

I love Speak Louder. It just brightens up my face and is perfect for so many occasions.


----------



## RachieeeeG (Aug 21, 2014)

Creme Cup, Please Me, Pink Nouveau


----------



## NikkiPeeps (Aug 22, 2014)

Moxie is my all time fave


----------



## Liday (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm NC45. And i like Milan Mode,Speak Louder and Lickable.


----------



## emmxbee (Aug 22, 2014)

My favourite pink is definitely Impassioned.
(I've not been able to find a MAC foundation shade quite pale enough for me)


----------



## AlbaMariaS (Aug 22, 2014)

I really love impassioned and VG nicki but my favourite lipstick will always be please me
  (NW20)


----------



## jpham (Aug 22, 2014)

I normally stick to reds, but I bought A Novel Romance on a whim and love it. I imagine it would be the pink Barbie would wear if Barbie were a person.


----------



## lovelyjubbly (Aug 23, 2014)

Pink Poodle!


----------



## naayla2012 (Aug 24, 2014)

Got a new fav pleasure bomb


----------



## issy (Aug 24, 2014)

Fanfare et please me


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 24, 2014)

naayla2012 said:


> Got a new fav pleasure bomb


  Pleasure Bomb is THE bomb! Lol. It is such an amazing color.


----------



## naayla2012 (Aug 24, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Pleasure Bomb is THE bomb! Lol. It is such an amazing color.


 It is isn't it when I First got it I thought I'm never going to wear that now I practically wear it all the time


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 25, 2014)

naayla2012 said:


> It is isn't it when I First got it I thought I'm never going to wear that now I practically wear it all the time


  I'm glad you decided to give it some love. I felt the same way about Kelly Yum Yum. It was way to bright for me when I first tried it on. Now when I wear it I apply it with a lip brush and often mix it with Dodgy Girl.


----------



## LouGarner (Aug 25, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Vandekamp* 



I'm glad you decided to give it some love. I felt the same way about Kelly Yum Yum. It was way to bright for me when I first tried it on. Now when I wear it I apply it with a lip brush and often mix it with Dodgy Girl.



 i have to try this.


----------



## dcarrington (Aug 25, 2014)

EVERYTHING in this pic is working sooooo well! Its looks like this that made me want to get into make up. You don't look over done at all. Your hair and lips are doing every thing and the simple yet very feminine eyes are are tying it all together. I want to get my makeup game up to par just like this..


----------



## dcarrington (Aug 25, 2014)

glamdkyi said:


> Girl about town n


 EVERYTHING in this pic is working sooooo well! Its looks like this that made me want to get into make up. You don't look over done at all. Your hair and lips are doing every thing and the simple yet very feminine eyes are are tying it all together. I want to get my makeup game up to par just like this..


----------



## kaitlynxo (Aug 26, 2014)

Kelly yum yum


----------



## Sophiiie (Aug 27, 2014)

Bombshell, pink plaid and chatterbox


----------



## Pebbles82 (Aug 27, 2014)

My favorite MAC pink lipstick is Venus!


----------



## Britmakeup (Aug 28, 2014)

I would say... Chatterbox, VG Gaga 1, Pink Nouveau, CYY, Silly


----------



## BuickMackane (Aug 28, 2014)

I don't have a favourite (love em all!) but I wore Happy Go Lucky a lot lately.


----------



## Estelle94 (Aug 28, 2014)

Angel  Please me Love forever!


----------



## CaraBella (Aug 29, 2014)

Kelly Yum Yum and Please Me


----------



## Aless Vanou (Aug 29, 2014)

Candy yum yum


----------



## carolific (Aug 29, 2014)

In no particular order:
  Bombshell
  Girl About Town 
  Pink Noveau
  Love Goddess (Though it's a red-pink)
  Giddy


----------



## krisny118 (Aug 30, 2014)

My favorite MAC pink lipstick right now is Happy Go Lucky from the PlayLand Collection. Everytime I wear that bright color I feel like it picks my mood up a bit . : )  I am NC40.


----------



## everhip (Sep 3, 2014)

Dear Diary, VG Gaga 1, Venus.


----------



## potophan (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm nw10 I like pink pearl pop


----------



## rerubi (Sep 4, 2014)

I like Hot pink FOF nw20


----------



## Elow (Sep 7, 2014)

My favorite is Pink Nouveau


----------



## inaya (Sep 7, 2014)

My  favorite is girlr about town


----------



## Girlybeautyxo (Sep 7, 2014)

lollipop loving is my absolute fav! i wish i had more


----------



## Spaceysno1girl (Sep 7, 2014)

Its like asking who your favourite child is lol, to name a few i have to say silly (i wish i had a back up of it) viva glam gaga 1, happy go lucky and new baby good kisser, i just love a bright pink xx


----------



## aaliyah62 (Sep 8, 2014)

I like Angel, candy yum yum & kelly yum yum.


----------



## Carrington432 (Sep 8, 2014)

Pink Plaid!!!


----------



## MissBelladone (Sep 9, 2014)

My favourite pink lipstick is Pink Plaid


----------



## redmac (Sep 9, 2014)

pink pigeon, good kisser, kelly yum yum


----------



## Blossomes (Sep 9, 2014)

Mine is Cosmo!


----------



## mystical faery (Sep 9, 2014)

My favorite MAC pink lipsticks are: Snob, Candy Yum Yum,St. Germaine and Melrose Mood from the Heatherette collection (which is in my opinion the best collection ever by MAC) that I love so much that have back ups to last a few years.


----------



## Glamstylz (Sep 9, 2014)

Candy yum yum, pink plaid, snob, pink pigeon, show orchid, lpve lorn and rose lily.


----------



## RudyB (Sep 11, 2014)

Kelly Yum yum! :eyelove:


----------



## Lilow (Sep 11, 2014)

My favorite is lickable


----------



## nadiaiman (Sep 12, 2014)

my favorite pinky nude lipstics...MEHR


----------



## Albicoccola (Sep 12, 2014)

Mehr, Strawbaby and Milan Mode!


----------



## Merittorious (Sep 12, 2014)

Girl About Town & Chatterbox


----------



## Albicoccola (Sep 12, 2014)

Merittorious said:


> Girl About Town & Chatterbox


  Ooh, Chatterbox! Yes, I forgot about that one!


----------



## Allyson Radke (Sep 13, 2014)

Please me & Angel !


----------



## Rikers Girl (Sep 13, 2014)

Party Parrot Pink Pigeon Viva Glam 6


----------



## lauramakeup23 (Sep 13, 2014)

My favorite pink lipstick is Pink Pigeon


----------



## Rikers Girl (Sep 13, 2014)

MAC All Fired Up with Burgundy pencil


----------



## RenZay (Sep 13, 2014)

Hands down: Candy Yum Yum. Wearing it just makes me feel happy. Actually, even saying the name makes me feel happy. And hungry.


----------



## beautymarked70 (Sep 13, 2014)

VIVAGLAM  ' nicki '
  candy yum yum
  hoop
  Saint Germain


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 14, 2014)

Rikers Girl said:


> MAC All Fired Up with Burgundy pencil


  Looking good. AFU looks pretty on you.


----------



## Veronika23 (Sep 14, 2014)

Myth!!!


----------



## Gianrenee123 (Sep 15, 2014)

Pink Pigeon Partly Parrot


----------



## Socallmelovely (Sep 15, 2014)

GOOD KISSER  has been added to my favorite MAC pinks!!


----------



## denzi (Sep 15, 2014)

Lovelorn!!!


----------



## Glamstylz (Sep 15, 2014)

geeko said:


> What's your fav Mac pink lipstick? Can be any kind of pink...fuschia pink, rose pink, bubblegum pink etc. Pls kindly state your MAC coloring if possible as well.   I'm an NC20 and i love Lovelorn lipstick (lustre). It's so smooth on my lips and it doesn't not dry my lips out   here's a pic of my lips with lovelorn (no gloss added)


mac nc 50.. my favorite is candy yum yum!


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 15, 2014)

Glamstylz said:


> mac nc 50.. my favorite is candy yum yum!


  I'm NC-43 and I can not get CYY or KYY to work for me. Both are waY to bright for me. It looks pretty tho. Glad it works for you. I often find myself mixing KYY and Dodgy Girl together.


----------



## QUEEN B (Sep 15, 2014)

Saint Germain and candy yum yum


----------



## Glamstylz (Sep 15, 2014)

I recently acquired saint germain and i must say i love it! Sometimes i add a darker pencil color, but mostly i rock it alone!


----------



## Glamstylz (Sep 15, 2014)

Did you try using night moth or currant liners? They help alot and also, not putting it on full blast. I like to layer it till i get it to an acceptable shade, lol!


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 16, 2014)

Glamstylz said:


> Did you try using night moth or currant liners? They help alot and also, not putting it on full blast. I like to layer it till i get it to an acceptable shade, lol!


  Thanks for the suggestion. I will try KYY with a darker lip liner. I took back my CYY back?


----------



## Jessylovesglow (Sep 16, 2014)

Angel and Candy YumYum


----------



## queenkay8 (Sep 17, 2014)

Flat Out Fabulous and Dish It Up


----------



## rachelizabethx (Sep 17, 2014)

NW13 and Please Me! I'm such a wimp when it comes to lipsticks, this was my first step towards being adventurous. It's probably not even that much but I personally love it!


----------



## Kolleen (Sep 18, 2014)

At the moment, I like Snob. I'm NW15


----------



## Sheahbers (Sep 19, 2014)

Saint germain:eyelove:


----------



## Jennifae (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm NC30-35, and I'm a sucker for fuchsia pinks. Here are a few of my favorites.   *Permanent:*  Candy Yum Yum Flat Out Fabulous Girl About Town Impassioned Pink Pigeon Show Orchid   *Limited Edition:*  Daddy’s Little Girl Embrace Me  Good Kisser Happy-Go-Lucky Quick Sizzle Pleasure Bomb


----------



## Black-Star (Sep 20, 2014)

I adore Pink Pigeon, flashy for my NC15 complexion but such a pretty colour.


----------



## preppdpolished (Sep 20, 2014)

Personally I love the Embrace Me lipstick from the fashion sets collection last year


----------



## My-perfume (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm NW20 and i'm obsessed with Pink Pigeon. I love this color !


----------



## Nancyrs619 (Sep 21, 2014)

Hmm gotta try


----------



## Nancyrs619 (Sep 21, 2014)

Ever try snob?


----------



## verorl (Sep 22, 2014)

Giddy.... And I was sooo happy when they brought it back! It is the perfect warm glowy pink on me!

  NC15, Auburn hair, hazel eyes


----------



## Sabri (Sep 22, 2014)

Mac Creme Cup is One of my faves


----------



## kjrams2 (Sep 22, 2014)

candy yum yum


----------



## banana81 (Sep 22, 2014)

Flat Out Fabulous!


----------



## LouGarner (Sep 22, 2014)

banana81 said:


> Flat Out Fabulous!


  this is one of my new favorites.


----------



## Madzia Lewa (Sep 23, 2014)

Candy yum yum and Pink Pigeon


----------



## Sabri (Sep 23, 2014)

Snapdragon and Creme cup are my Favorits


----------



## purplerose88 (Sep 23, 2014)

MAC favorites:
Pink Pigeon
  Embrace Me
Kelly Yum Yum
Good Kisser


----------



## Leiyah0I8 (Sep 24, 2014)

- Snob
   - A Novel Romance
   - Kelly Yum Yum


----------



## karmachameleon (Sep 24, 2014)

I just received Viva Glam Gaga in a swap. I love it but fear that it is too pale for me (think I'm NC 40). I'm yet to try it with a full face. Maybe if my foundation is pale and matte it will work out ok...*hopes*


----------



## Blushing (Sep 25, 2014)

NC20 and Syrup is my favorite pink...more of a rosy/pink.


----------



## Ms KFT (Sep 25, 2014)

Nc45, Flat Out Fabulous


----------



## BrintsAngel (Sep 25, 2014)

FOF


----------



## Jodylicious (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm in love with Kelly Yum Yum, that i might buy another one!! I couldn't wear Candy Yum Yum just because my lips can't handle mattes... and with the slight difference in shade KYY looks better on me and not drying at all.
  I'm an NC35


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 26, 2014)

Jodylicious said:


> I'm in love with Kelly Yum Yum, that i might buy another one!! I couldn't wear Candy Yum Yum just because my lips can't handle mattes... and with the slight difference in shade KYY looks better on me and not drying at all.
> I'm an NC35









Funny how that worked out. I, too, did not like CYY. I do like KYY tho when I mix it with DG.


----------



## Jodylicious (Sep 26, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Funny how that worked out. I, too, did not like CYY. I do like KYY tho when I mix it with DG.


  That sounds very interesting, i never tried mixing (just getting into make up ) I passed on DG thinking it wouldn't work on my skin tone, i'm re-thinking it now 
  Good thing is, the collection was just released in my country two weeks ago,  and for some reason people aren't going crazy over it, i would go back right now and everything would still be there


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 26, 2014)

Jodylicious said:


> That sounds very interesting, i never tried mixing (just getting into make up ) I passed on DG thinking it wouldn't work on my skin tone, i'm re-thinking it now
> Good thing is, the collection was just released in my country two weeks ago,  and for some reason people aren't going crazy over it, i would go back right now and everything would still be there


  Wow. The collection sold out pretty quickly here.


----------



## suzanards (Sep 27, 2014)

Candy Yum Yum


----------



## lior (Sep 27, 2014)

I like Kelly YY I know it's the same as Candy YY but Candy Y Y is more bright for me


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 27, 2014)

lior said:


> I like Kelly YY I know it's the same as Candy YY but Candy Y Y is more bright for me


  CYY  is too bright.


----------



## asate (Sep 27, 2014)

Flat out fabulous and pleasure bomb


----------



## lyssa123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Pink lipsticks are a weakness of mine! But I think my favorites are Impassioned, Please Me, and Snob.


----------



## forqpyne (Sep 28, 2014)

Giddy!!


----------



## ksweitzer777 (Sep 30, 2014)

Pink plaid


----------



## lily2090 (Oct 2, 2014)

I am an nc45 and I use Please Me but in Matte


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 2, 2014)

Chatterbox and Pink Pigeon


----------



## AurelieD (Oct 26, 2014)

Pâtisserie or kinda sexy


----------



## Ginger Bigoudi (Oct 26, 2014)

Patisserie !


----------



## lipstickpd23 (Oct 26, 2014)

I would say Mehr first and foremost. Then Pink Plaid. And Pleasurebomb is my favourite bright, hot pink.


----------



## Laylay (Oct 26, 2014)

Snob


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 27, 2014)

Pleasure Bomb


----------



## Socallmelovely (Oct 27, 2014)

ALSO, I LOVE A NOVEL ROMANCE!! So pretty!!


----------



## geeko (Oct 31, 2014)

These are my current fav bright pink lippies


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 31, 2014)

geeko said:


> These are my current fav bright pink lippies


  Nice swatches.


----------



## MACerette (Oct 31, 2014)

NC15, LE: Pink Pigeon, Perm: Chatterbox/ Please Me.


----------



## Charlie7 (Nov 7, 2014)

Nw20  Girl about town


----------



## claudestrawberr (Nov 7, 2014)

Lustering (subtle but still fun) and Girl About Town

  I'm NW13


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 7, 2014)

hmmn, I might try this one. I'm yet to find a MAC pink that works for me. cheers


----------



## kkkelsp (Nov 11, 2014)

at first i thought snob was my go to pink, but now i have to say Pink Plaid. looks so much better on brunettes


----------



## msvluvsmac (Nov 11, 2014)

Nouvelle Vogue


----------



## spitfire (Nov 12, 2014)

"Soft" Pinks: Hoop, Nouvelle Vogue, Real Doll

  Hot Pinks: Pleasure Bomb, Quick Sizzle, Hollywood Nights


----------



## khendry81 (Nov 13, 2014)

Pink pearl pop


----------



## Mimi702 (Nov 30, 2014)

Saint Germain, Cremecup & Candy Yum Yum


----------



## katerina91 (Dec 4, 2014)

My favourite MAC pink lipstick is Saint Germain ( i' m NW 20).


----------



## Ms KFT (Dec 4, 2014)

Flat out fabulous and Chatterbox


----------



## Minxie413 (Dec 8, 2014)

Viva Glam Gaga


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 9, 2014)

FoF


----------



## matteattack (Dec 16, 2014)

Love Lorn and Pink Pigeon


----------



## MISSRED (Dec 19, 2014)

I'd say my fav mac pink lippy would have to be brave. It goes with everything.


----------



## Mayanas (Dec 19, 2014)

YTL and NV =)


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 20, 2014)

Mayanas said:


> YTL and NV =)


  I was so crazy about Yield to Love when I got it but I hardly wear it. It is a beautiful color though.


----------



## Auroras (Dec 20, 2014)

The top 5 that I LOVE are Haute Altitude, Speed Dial, Lovelorn, Real Doll, and Viva Glam Nicki. And from the PRO'S Dress it Up & Overtime.


----------



## bonvivant (Dec 26, 2014)

Candy Yum Yum, Nouvelle Vogue and Creme Cup


----------



## SLovesBeauty (Dec 28, 2014)

Lady gaga 1 Angel Girl about town


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Dec 28, 2014)

Nouvelle Vogue pink isn't my shade I suppose but I'm trying to love it, all my reds pull pink on me.  Oh and Kelly Yum Yum


----------



## HannahWintour (Dec 29, 2014)

Pink Pigeon and I am a NW43


----------



## Minxie413 (Jan 17, 2015)

Viva Glam Gaga 1, Syrup and Creme Cup. This is hard, there is so many amazing ones!! <3


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 18, 2015)

Pleasure Bomb.


----------



## shakinstevens89 (Jan 21, 2015)

Girl about town


----------



## CCKK (Jan 21, 2015)

NC40 with Lickable, Pink Poodle, and Impassioned.


----------



## Bwachte (Jan 23, 2015)

Lickable!


----------



## Bwachte (Jan 23, 2015)

And Bunny Pink


----------



## Greyeyedgal (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm an NC15 (although if they made it I would be an NC10) and I am obsessed with Kelly Yum Yum from thr osbourne collection. I think it goes on a lot smoother than the orginal candy yum yum. ♡


----------



## BabyNurse (Jan 26, 2015)

Pink Pigeon


----------



## Periodinan (Jan 26, 2015)

ATM I'd say it is FoF


----------



## geeko (Jan 26, 2015)

too many nice pinks from Mac to choose from..

  i would narrow down to

  Pink pigeon
  Flat out fabulous
  Candy Yum yum
  Embrace me


----------



## xkurwamacx (Jan 27, 2015)

I found out today that Good Kisser is the perfect hot pink for me. Regretting I didn't back it up when I had the chance.


----------



## suciarubia (Jan 28, 2015)

I usually stick with shades in the same color family as Viva Glam V, but I do really like Fabby, Play it Soft, Creme de la Femme, or if I'm feeling more "daring," Bombshell. I'm a super pale, cool toned brunette w/ blue eyes.


----------



## missmoni (Feb 2, 2015)

My fave may have to be Pink Nuevou. Such a great color. Maybe it's tied with Girl About Town, however, because the formula on that lipstick is impeccable... and the color is amazing.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Feb 3, 2015)

Show Orchid and Moxie


----------



## Rapunzel4 (Feb 5, 2015)

Girl About Town and Candy Yum Yum. But this just made me realize I'm lacking in Mac pinks.


----------



## AnitaK (Feb 6, 2015)

I bought Girl about Town 2 days ago....can't wait to play with it.


----------



## LouGarner (Feb 7, 2015)

AnitaK said:


> I bought Girl about Town 2 days ago....can't wait to play with it.


one of my fave pinks


----------



## Nora Hansoulle (Feb 10, 2015)

Lickable


----------



## shakinstevens89 (Feb 17, 2015)

My most recent pink go-to lip combo .. More to love lipliner & pink nouveau in centre of the lips


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 17, 2015)

shakinstevens89 said:


> My most recent pink go-to lip combo .. More to love lipliner & pink nouveau in centre of the lips


  You look beautiful in that lip combo.


----------



## pinkcrush (Feb 17, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> You look beautiful in that lip combo.


  I second that!!!


----------



## shakinstevens89 (Feb 17, 2015)

Thank you ladies!! It's all make up & a flattering filter!! I've just received the new viva glam Miley- I wasn't sure at first but it's more wearable than impassioned for my skin tone!! Do you have it?


----------



## Narwhalique (Feb 17, 2015)

Candy Yum Yum. I couldn't buy that sucker fast enough when it was made perm and it's been a personal favorite ever since.


----------



## pinkcrush (Feb 17, 2015)

shakinstevens89 said:


> Thank you ladies!! It's all make up & a flattering filter!! I've just received the new viva glam Miley- I wasn't sure at first but it's more wearable than impassioned for my skin tone!! Do you have it?


 I passed on VGM because I have sooo many hot pinks and I bought No Faux Pas and Good Kisser to whom I already dont give enough love to


----------



## pinkcrush (Feb 17, 2015)

Narwhalique said:


> Candy Yum Yum. I couldn't buy that sucker fast enough when it was made perm and it's been a personal favorite ever since.


 I bought the lipliner and lipglass and they r absolutely beautiful as well


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 18, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I bought the lipliner and lipglass and they r absolutely beautiful as well


  I would love to see it on you.  I bought CYY and hated it. I returned it.


----------



## pinkcrush (Feb 18, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I would love to see it on you.  I bought CYY and hated it. I returned it.


 For me, it helps if the rest of my makeup is minimal with the lipstick... I will wear tonight and post a pic


----------



## MissTania (Feb 18, 2015)

xkurwamacx said:


> I found out today that Good Kisser is the perfect hot pink for me. Regretting I didn't back it up when I had the chance.


  Good Kisser is my favourite hot pink
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope they re-promote it and you can get as many as you like!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 18, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> For me, it helps if the rest of my makeup is minimal with the lipstick... I will wear tonight and post a pic


  Thank you.


----------



## preghiera386 (Feb 20, 2015)

I like SNOB and St.german,but they are not parmanent in our country.
  I loooooove Candy yum yum.
  and now I want to try love lorn,pink pearl pop and flamingo.


----------



## madamederouge (Feb 21, 2015)

I've only tried on a couple, but my definite favourite, and indeed my favourite pink lipstick from any brand and one of my favourite lipsticks ever, is Speak Louder. It's just the perfect pink for my skintone, one that boosts my self-confidence x100 whenever I'm wearing it! We're very happy together


----------



## NobodysBusiness (Feb 25, 2015)

Angel and Girl about town


----------



## Ellie LR (Feb 25, 2015)

My favorite at the time are Viva Glam Milley, Girl About Town and Flamingo. :new:


----------



## DoTheTree (Mar 10, 2015)

Either Pink plaid or Hoop (LE)


----------



## makeupgator (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm obsessed with Snob


----------



## whatagem (May 3, 2015)

I'm about NC15 and love Pink Plaid <3


----------



## lipstick007 (May 14, 2015)

Pink Nouveau or GAT (I'm NW10)


----------



## Erica53094 (May 30, 2015)

Kinda Sexy

Pink Plaid

Real Doll

Catty


----------



## makeupmaven718 (Jun 15, 2015)

Angel


----------



## HeatherGrinnell (Jun 18, 2015)

All time favorite is Viva Glam Gaga. 

  Runners up: Raspberry Swirl, Embrace Me, Saint Germain


----------



## Pirita84 (Jul 11, 2015)

Sweetie


----------



## Hamza082 (Aug 28, 2015)

All time my favorite MAC pink lipstick  NC15 and love Pink Plaid <3....lol.


----------



## lemonzest (Sep 9, 2015)

My favorite is speed dial but i like lovelorn and lustering a lot as well (NC5-10 embrace the pale  )


----------



## bubbubbbos (Sep 16, 2015)

Snob 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and Real Doll


----------



## Cindy95 (Sep 27, 2015)

Flat Out Fabulous, All Fired Up and Tats <3


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 28, 2015)

Cindy95 said:


> Flat Out Fabulous, All Fired Up and Tats


----------



## Amneris (Sep 28, 2015)

Good Kisser and girl about town!


----------



## Cindy95 (Sep 30, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I love those too.


  All so different yet all so beautiful!


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 30, 2015)

Cindy95 said:


> All so different yet all so beautiful!


  So very true.


----------



## iqaganda (Oct 1, 2015)

For Baby Pink, so far it's Raspberry Swirl

  For Fuchsia, definitely Moxie!


----------



## DiamondSky (Oct 5, 2015)

Definitely Peach Blossom! It gives a glow to my extremely fair skin!


----------



## makeupmaiiden (Oct 5, 2015)

I belieeeve I'm an NW15 (I have to check if I'm NW or NC bc im neutral toned) and my fave is saint germain.   I cant believe i havent seen more saint germain fans!


----------



## mistymorose (Oct 18, 2015)

Mehr


----------



## LouGarner (Oct 18, 2015)

please me is really nice pink


----------



## LipstickNChill (Oct 21, 2015)

Nouvelle Vogue, that entire matte lipstick collection was perfection as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## soonari (Nov 6, 2015)

Impassioned


----------



## spanky 226 (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm an NC45 and I love me some Pleasure Bomb, Nicki Minaj and Saint Germain.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 11, 2015)

spanky 226 said:


> I'm an NC45 and I love me some Pleasure Bomb, Nicki Minaj and Saint Germain.


  I love Pleasure Bomb too.


----------



## Eminonu (Jan 14, 2016)

Lovelorn


----------



## Dadale (Mar 3, 2016)

Angel, Cream cup, Girl about Town, Snob, Saint Germain, Bombshell, Dance, Chatterbox


----------



## LeMoon (Nov 20, 2018)

Pink Pigeon.


----------

